# Preacher - Garth Ennis's incredible comic picked up by AMC



## ctg

If you happened to come across Preacher I would recommend you to pop into a local comic/games shop to acquire this incredible series before AMC starts airing the episodes. At the moment, there has been only a few picks and couple of rumours about the pilot, but for now it seems that Preacher is getting full treatment, and you, gentle viewers, another incredible show that otherwise wouldn't had seen daylight in the small screen. Thing is, there's no way to make this story into a single movie or three. Preacher takes Reverend Jesse Custer to trip across US heartland on a quest of find God after he was given some extraordinary powers.









> For the pilot episode, Dominic Cooper was in the Jesse role. The cast also included Ruth Negga (_Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D.'_s flower-dress-wearing Raina) as Jesse's ex, Joseph Gilgun (of _This Is England _and _Misfits_) as a vampire, Tom Brooke (Wiggy from _Sherlock _series 3) as an angel, and Ian Colletti (of American comedy drama _Rake_) as a disfigured character called Arseface.
> 
> Of course, there could be casting changes before _Preacher _comes to our screens, but that's a fairly impressive line-up as it is.


 http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/preacher/36889/preacher-picked-up-for-series-by-amc-teaser-poster


----------



## Rodders

Great news. Preacher was awesome.


----------



## ctg

Rodders said:


> Great news. Preacher was awesome.



Those very few pictures I've seen from the pilot episode correlates with Ennis vision and Dillon's drawings. Only thing is that arseface isn't going to look as gruel as he's in the comics. And now that AMC has picked this up I'm expecting the quality is going to be on bar with their other production, which in recent years has been amazing. In fact, I could claim AMC has overpassed HBO in quality.


----------



## The Bluestocking

Dominic Cooper is definitely a sound choice for the Preacher role!


----------



## ctg

> One of the big question marks over the _Preacher_ TV series - which will air on AMC and stars Dominic Cooper in the title role - is whether the adaptation process would allow for a completely faithful adaptation of Garth Ennis and Steve Dillon's acclaimed but at times rather twisted comic, which is all about a vengeful preacher on a quest to literally find God.
> 
> Chatting to Crave Online, Seth Rogen (who’s executive producing the show with Evan Goldberg and Sam Catlin) admitted that "there's some things that even Garth will argue, is quick to admit, that we probably should not even attempt to put on television."
> 
> "There’s some characters, we're talking about maybe we combine these two into one person," he explained. "But to us the tangential element is one of our favourite things. The fact that it does go off into these other worlds and explore these other characters, I mean that's something that we wholeheartedly intend on indulging in because it’s one of the best parts about the comic. Just the massive tapestry of ****ing weirdos [Laughs]."
> 
> "We are changing the specifics of how the narrative is unfolding. A lot of the building blocks we are not changing, a lot of characters we're keeping, but we want to make a show that if you're a fan of the comic, you don't know what to expect. And we have no interest honestly in just doing a literal page-to-page adaptation. It just seems like the most boring creative endeavor one could go on!" he added.
> 
> And when can we expect the show to air? Well, Rogen explained that they’re "trying to plan the whole season before we start shooting and writing it. So our hope is to start filming in February and I think we’ll start airing sometime next summer, basically."


 http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/preache...-be-a-100-faithful-adaptation-says-seth-rogen


----------



## The Bluestocking

Anyone going to check out AMC's adaptation of the Vertigo Comics series PREACHER?

Here's the first trailer:

http://www.amc.com/shows/preacher/video-extras/amc_prch_promo_worldpremieretrailer


----------



## REBerg

Saw the trailer on _The Walking Dead_. Not familiar with the comics series, but the show looks like it will be highly watchable. It's AMC, so it's got to be great. Right?


----------



## The Bluestocking

REBerg said:


> Saw the trailer on _The Walking Dead_. Not familiar with the comics series, but the show looks like it will be highly watchable. It's AMC, so it's got to be great. Right?



It'll be more watchable for me than THE WALKING DEAD, that's for sure.

I can't do gore and generally steer clear of zombie flicks and series.


----------



## REBerg

The Bluestocking said:


> It'll be more watchable for me than THE WALKING DEAD, that's for sure.
> 
> I can't do gore and generally steer clear of zombie flicks and series.


Not a fan of gore and horror myself, but I do love those zombies. It's my way of maintaining a positive self-image: No matter how dumb I get, I'll always be smarter than a zombie. Set the bar low, I say.


----------



## The Bluestocking

REBerg said:


> Not a fan of gore and horror myself, but I do love those zombies. It's my way of maintaining a positive self-image: No matter how dumb I get, I'll always be smarter than a zombie. Set the bar low, I say.



Zombie Meatloaf?

*BARF*


----------



## REBerg

The Bluestocking said:


> Zombie Meatloaf?
> 
> *BARF*


In a post-zombie apocalypse world, zombies, indeed, would be a most plentiful source of protein.

They would need to be fresh. I can't emphasize that enough.

Experiments would be required to determine if putting zombie, in any form, on the dinner table would cause the diner to become a zombie. That would be counter-productive.

Lengthy cooking at a high temperature might kill the virus suspected to be the root cause of zombification. My personal belief is that the real cause is alien nanites. (see the documentary, _Plan 9 from Outer Space_ for more background information)

Meatloaf might be the ideal entree because you never know what's in it. Thank you for that suggestion. I may just have the perfect recipe.

People with impeccable epicurean credentials, such as yourself, would be a highly valued resource. Could I interest you, as a service to Humanity, in signing up as a test subject? No further obligation, unless the apocalypse actually occurs.

Not tempted? A $5 McDonald's gift card will be awarded to each volunteer survivor. That's five full items off the dollar menu.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I'm not sure about it yet. The casting looks good so far, but I'm a huge fan of the original series and it has been said that it is going to be set up as a formulaic show, which might deviate from the original story.

I shall have to wait and see and hope. From the look of it, if they do it right it could be magnificent.


----------



## ctg

Thank you for moderators to join the threads together.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I still have reservations (based on the rumours that I mentioned above), but the trailer has addressed them a little and I'm really looking forward to it. Just hope they follow the main comic storyline, rather than make it a standalone episode each week.


----------



## ctg

Evan Goldberg briefly acknowledges that the show will diverge from the comic book source material:



> It didn’t seem at first we should do [deviate from the comic] that way and then we talked to Garth [Ennis ]and he encouraged us to make small changes. We want fans who love the comic to get everything they want — but we make twists and turns.


 'Preacher' Will Take Departures From the Comic — But Reward Diehard Fans


----------



## ctg

> Bringing a hugely deformed character like Arseface from the comics to the screen is one of the _Preacher_ TV show’s biggest stylistic challenges. Here’s what executive producer Evan Goldberg has said on how they’ve approached it:
> 
> “I mean, I think the starting place was finding the Ian Colletti, the actor, because, like, you know, first we had to know what his face looked like, what his body structure was and all that. And, then, kind of just figure out how to make it look realistic and, you know, have impact but not look cartoony in any way or silly.”
> 
> Seth Rogen added this:
> 
> “There had been something online that existed of some test that someone had done that looked exactly like how it looked in the comic, and as soon as I saw that, I knew we should not try to make it look exactly how it looked in the comic, and we should take some license and try to make it something maybe a little more … palatable, I guess might be the word. And we wanted the character to being sympathetic and ultimately, like, some one you really rooted for.”
> 
> So, it’ll be a ‘palatable’ Arseface, then. Perhaps that’s for the best.


 Preacher: Rogen and Goldberg talk Arseface challenges


----------



## ctg




----------



## ctg

> One of the more anticpated main characters of AMC’s upcoming show Preacher is Arseface, the son of an abusive sheriff who had survived a suicide attempt, resulting in his horrific appearance. Now, Seth Rogan has shared what the character looks like on Twitter.


 http://io9.gizmodo.com/heres-what-arseface-looks-like-on-amcs-preacher-1767246175


----------



## ctg

New teaser.


----------



## REBerg

*1.01 Pilot*
Quirky and disturbing. Totally entertaining.
Nice to see that there's life beyond Agents of SHIELD for Ruth Negga.


----------



## Droflet

Thanks for that Mr Berg. I'll watch it tonight.


----------



## Perpetual Man

It was an entertaining start, and I felt the casting worked well, even Tulip. I had concerns because she looked so different to the character ion the comic, but from her first appearance it did not matter. 

However as good as it was I felt that it really did not kick off until the last ten minutes, when Dominic Cooper really stole the show with his 'sermon', ironically where the comic started not the extended bits added for the TV.

That being said, there were some stand out moments - the bar brawl, Cassidy and the cow and Cassidy on the plane (and a few more too).

Lots of potential.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Nice to see that there's life beyond Agents of SHIELD for Ruth Negga.



Well, Tulip is one crazy girl for being such a good friend to Jesse. I was surprised they showed most of the main cast in one episode.



Perpetual Man said:


> Cassidy and the cow and Cassidy on the plane



Cassidy is my least liked character, both in the book and in this series.


----------



## Perpetual Man

ctg said:


> Cassidy is my least liked character, both in the book and in this series.



I think Cassidy is generally an unlikeable character. If you were to meet them in real life Cassidy is the one that you would cringe at the moment he opened his mouth. It is a testament to Jessie that he sees something worthwhile in Cassidy and forms bond with him when most people would run in the opposite direction.

It is the situations Cassidy gets in though that make his inclusion worthwhile. 

(He did, however have my favourite line in the entire Preacher comic series - his recipe for vegetarian quiche)


----------



## The Bluestocking

It's off to a good start and it looks like it's going to be as twisted as a comics. Rock on!


----------



## Juliana

Enjoying it so far, and since I haven't read the comics it's all new territory for me. I love the casting; Tulip and Jesse are fabulous and Cassidy is hilarious. Nice to see both Ruth Negga and Dominic Cooper really stretching their wings after the more constraining roles as Raina and Stark. They both look like they're having a blast.


----------



## ctg

Cassidy makes me think all wrong things about Irishmen.


----------



## Perpetual Man

But created and intitially written by an Irishman and played by an Irishman... I hope they are taking the mickey out of themselves...


----------



## REBerg

This one remains as much a puzzler to me, thus far, as _Cleverman_.
The first two _Preacher_ episodes have taken an appalling and graphic human toll. That's OK, but I generally look for a higher entertainment-to-gore ratio than what has been delivered. I am also unfamiliar with the comics, so I'm trying to figure things out.



Spoiler



So far, I believe Jesse has been possessed by some sort of alien entity, which gives him some amazing powers of persuasion ("Be brave. Tell the truth. Open your heart." )
Cassidy's fear of sunlight makes him a vampire suspect, which would explain his surviving a fall from 30,000 feet and apparently regenerating by eating a cow.  That's a new one in my vampire lore file.


I'll decide which side of the fence I'm on after a few more installments.


----------



## svalbard

Only seen the pilot so far. Looks promising, although a tad confusing as I am not familiar with the comics.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I did wonder how the non-comic readers would follow it as they seem to be throwing an awful lot at the screen all at once.

#REBerg Jessie mostly right (if the TV show follows the comics) and very right.


----------



## Juliana

Perpetual Man said:


> I did wonder how the non-comic readers would follow it as they seem to be throwing an awful lot at the screen all at once.



Why, by googling it to figure out what the bleep it's all about, my dear. 

(I now know enough to be getting on with it)


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well that's one way.

It does make me think though, trying to be impartial, should a TV show based on another source material (be it comic, novel etc.) be fully comprehensible in its own right, and does Preacher manage to do that?


----------



## Juliana

Perpetual Man said:


> does Preacher manage to do that?



No. I don't think so. My son, who's watching it with me, is very, very lost. He doesn't want internet spoilers from me. However, he's pretty patient when it comes to this sort of stuff and willing to wait it out. I wonder if other people who haven't read the source material will be as willing.


----------



## ctg

Juliana said:


> My son, who's watching it with me, is very, very lost. He doesn't want internet spoilers from me. However, he's pretty patient when it comes to this sort of stuff and willing to wait it out. I wonder if other people who haven't read the source material will be as willing.



Well I showed both episodes to Viv when she did her grand escape from the hospital and she seems to get it, even though she's not even aware this is based on comics. And thing is, if you would give comics to your son, you would have to supply him more than one until things would really start makes sense, because show-dont-tell if very strong in this one. In fact, a lot of things are pretty bleak in regards of the information about what happened.


----------



## ctg

When Jesse told Cassidy to "Fly!" I couldn't stop laughing. Preacher is good. Watch this series, and be glad it's an adult series, because some young ones wouldn't understand. So I'm glad this is K-18. You need some maturity to comprehends things.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Cassidy did well last night, his flying moment has to be one of my favourite pratfalls of all time, and the line about where Jessie has got his new ability from was brilliant.

Spoiler: Cassidy: Now, there's three possible explanations here. Number one: John Travolta. You know the movie where he gets his power from a brain tumor. Number two: Jason Bourne. Gets his power from a secret government agency. Or, aye, it's least likely, but it's my favorite: you're a Jedi.


----------



## REBerg

*1.03 The Possibilities*
Three episodes in, and I am loving this series.



Spoiler



I must be under the influence of Jesse's inner demon. The concept of a pair of heavenly "agents" on a mission to put an escaped demon back in its coffee can prison cell appeals to my warped (alleged but never proven) sense of humor. 

The scene in which Donnie was being forced to do whatever Jesse told him to do was tensely hilarious. Cassidy's inability to fly on command means, I guess, that Jesse's demonic powers do not transcend the laws of physics.


----------



## Perpetual Man

I think it's safe to say then that the 3 of us, are really enjoying it so far.

I'm wondering how far they are going to take it. there is some pretty warped stuff still to come.

And could the gentleman at the start in the white suit be Starr (well of course it is - apologies to anyone who has not read the comics.)


----------



## REBerg

Perpetual Man said:


> I think it's safe to say then that the 3 of us, are really enjoying it so far.
> 
> I'm wondering how far they are going to take it. there is some pretty warped stuff still to come.
> 
> And could the gentleman at the start in the white suit be Starr (well of course it is - apologies to anyone who has not read the comics.)


Three dedicated fans are all a show needs to be renewed, right?


----------



## Perpetual Man

Well add my wife and that is 4


----------



## REBerg

That's the tipping point.


----------



## Juliana

I haven't watched episode 3 yet but I keep peeking at this thread. Bad Dobby, bad! 

Traveling, so will have to wait to catch up...


----------



## REBerg

That makes five! Are you reading this, AMC?


----------



## Juliana

Wait! You have to include my son, too. A grand total of six. SIX! That's heady stuff, AMC.


----------



## REBerg

That must put the series near the top of the ratings. A second season is a sure thing!


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> A second season is a sure thing!



AMC hasn't cancelled this. I believe it has huge following, even if it's not showing up at the moment with people. Turn got three seasons, and this is better than Turn.


----------



## Dave

I haven't read the comics, and just wanted to say that I followed the first episode with a little difficulty, but that I worked it all out. I think sticking a broken bottle in the pilot's heart, then tipping out the blood and drinking it, might have been a large clue near the start. There were a lot of characters, but by the second episode I am up to speed, except that I didn't get the two Angels. I thought they worked for the government like they said they did, but I did wonder why they weren't dead after the chainsaw incident. I think it has great potential.


----------



## REBerg

Dave said:


> I haven't read the comics, and just wanted to say that I followed the first episode with a little difficulty, but that I worked it all out. I think sticking a broken bottle in the pilot's heart, then tipping out the blood and drinking it, might have been a large clue near the start. There were a lot of characters, but by the second episode I am up to speed, except that I didn't get the two Angels. I thought they worked for the government like they said they did, but I did wonder why they weren't dead after the chainsaw incident. I think it has great potential.


The violence is a little over the top, but the humor makes it worthwhile.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> AMC hasn't cancelled this. I believe it has huge following, even if it's not showing up at the moment with people. Turn got three seasons, and this is better than Turn.


I only gave _Turn_ one season. Just couldn't develop any warm fuzzies for the main characters. A strong hatred for the evil, horse-poisoning British officer was all that held me for the first season.


----------



## Droflet

Yep, you did better than me. I lasted two episodes then quit.


----------



## REBerg

I had recorded the second season opener and started watching it. When I realized it was a 2-hour investment, I decided to bail and cut the series from my recording list.
_Turn_ was unusually unappealing for an AMC offering. It must have found enough viewers to go three seasons. Maybe history buffs?


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> _Turn_ was unusually unappealing for an AMC offering. It must have found enough viewers to go three seasons. Maybe history buffs?



If you look it from a point of spying then it becomes quite interesting and that is the reason of why I have been watching it. The story tells the history of secret service, and the beginning of US intelligence establishment from a point of view of when it actually happened. And who was behind it. So, personally to me, it's been an intriguing and brutal tale.


----------



## REBerg

*1.04 Monster Swamp*
"Well, what'd you expect? It's Chinatown." 


Spoiler



I liked the flashbacks of Jesse's tortured childhood. It explained how he got a little warped.


Answer the phone!


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S01E05



I feel AMC failed to explain really what is going on with the Western beginning. People who haven't read the comics aren't going to understand that they saw Preacher's antagonist - the Saint of Killers. But to me, personally, it was great to see that particular villain appearing on the small screen.

What really surprises me is that Preacher's little town is full of sinners. It is almost as if there's anybody whose good, as even the preacher has somewhat murky past. Even Arseface has a sin that would send him directly in hell burdening his shoulders. 

What will happen in the end? Does people start to see that Jesse has an extraordinary power living inside him?


----------



## Perpetual Man

S01EO6 - The fight shown through the hole in the wall has to have been one of the best things I have seen in a long time....

and Arseface... whoops.


----------



## ctg

Perpetual Man said:


> The fight shown through the hole in the wall



It was as epic as the explanation they gave to Jesse in the restaurant. You could see from his face that he was never going to give it up. Especially after he learned what it really was. What I don't understand is why he didn't use it against said thing?


----------



## Perpetual Man

I thought that too, he'd used it with great success once, so why not try it again?

And it was interesting to see him use his power to do something other than give suggestions.


----------



## svalbard

Just watched episode 3 and loving it. It is my new favourite tv show. The scene with the old west at the start of episode 2? Is that of some significance. I loved the atmosphere and music in that opening. It had the makings of a show on its own.


----------



## Dave

svalbard said:


> The scene with the old west at the start of episode 2? Is that of some significance. I loved the atmosphere and music in that opening. It had the makings of a show on its own.


There is more in episode 6. People who have read the comics can probably spoil and tell us, and I don't want that, but to the uninitiated it is rather confusing.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Or those of us who have read the comics can just smile and say 'Yes!'


----------



## REBerg

*1.06 Sundowner*

Helluva heavenly fight scene! 



Spoiler



OK, it's fantasy and all that, but how does a fight that goes on forever and involves multiple gunshots not draw the cops to the door? And how do you explain or clean up a room packed with dead duplicate bodies?

As long as the agents from heaven spontaneously regenerate upon death, why not have their previous bodies simultaneously disappear? Balance the matter and energy relationship a little.

I know -- suspend my disbelief. I guess these points are pretty minor in a series centered on chasing the Love Child of Heaven and Hell which somehow escaped from its coffee can prison cell.

I laughed out loud when, after the massive struggle to "restrain" the kick-ass angel, Cassidy pops in and kills her, putting them back to square one.

I feel sorry for Arseface/Eugene. Was that an "oops" or intentional because Eugene was getting in the way of his grandiose plans? Does Genesis Jesse have the power to bring him back from Hell?

I'm still mystified as to where the flashbacks to the Old West and the murderous cowboy fit into the story. Is that tree at the church the same one the cowboy used to hang the whole settler group?

I also don't know how Quinncannon was serving God when he executed the pillars of the community in his office.

Jackie Earle Haley is perfectly cast as the bewhiskered, rodent-faced Quinncannon. Loved his character in _Human Target_.


----------



## ctg

And tension rises. Did we see Saint of Killers knocking off his father?


----------



## REBerg

*1.07 He Gone*
Which one?


Spoiler



Eugene or Cassidy? I can't believe Cassidy would test Jesse's friendship by doing anything that would be fatal. What's a little burning flesh to an immortal vampire? Rub some lotion on it.


----------



## svalbard

REBerg said:


> *1.06 Sundowner*
> 
> Helluva heavenly fight scene!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it's fantasy and all that, but how does a fight that goes on forever and involves multiple gunshots not draw the cops to the door? And how do you explain or clean up a room packed with dead duplicate bodies?
> 
> As long as the agents from heaven spontaneously regenerate upon death, why not have their previous bodies simultaneously disappear? Balance the matter and energy relationship a little.
> 
> I know -- suspend my disbelief. I guess these points are pretty minor in a series centered on chasing the Love Child of Heaven and Hell which somehow escaped from its coffee can prison cell.
> 
> I laughed out loud when, after the massive struggle to "restrain" the kick-ass angel, Cassidy pops in and kills her, putting them back to square one.
> 
> I feel sorry for Arseface/Eugene. Was that an "oops" or intentional because Eugene was getting in the way of his grandiose plans? Does Genesis Jesse have the power to bring him back from Hell?
> 
> I'm still mystified as to where the flashbacks to the Old West and the murderous cowboy fit into the story. Is that tree at the church the same one the cowboy used to hang the whole settler group?
> 
> I also don't know how Quinncannon was serving God when he executed the pillars of the community in his office.
> 
> Jackie Earle Haley is perfectly cast as the bewhiskered, rodent-faced Quinncannon. Loved his character in _Human Target_.



What an opening to the episode. This show is off the rictor scale in bonkersland. Loving every minute of it especially as the show seems to build on a growing darkness with every episode.

Soundtrack is great too.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Not familiar with the comic but watched the first episode last night. It had wonderful production values, but there was too much focus on the gross and grotesque for my personal tastes - never been a big horror fan, so think I'll bow out.


----------



## ctg

Brian Turner said:


> Not familiar with the comic but watched the first episode last night. It had wonderful production values, but there was too much focus on the gross and grotesque for my personal tastes - never been a big horror fan, so think I'll bow out.



It isn't horror, more of play with a very grotesque scenes. So I cannot recommend this to viewed with very young people. But I would recommend it for the adult people, especially with a bit more matured mind to understand concepts behind the scenes. Younger adults might have different views on the subjects in hand. It just they might not have enough of life-experience to really enjoy certain things in this wonderful series.


----------



## REBerg

Brian Turner said:


> Not familiar with the comic but watched the first episode last night. It had wonderful production values, but there was too much focus on the gross and grotesque for my personal tastes - never been a big horror fan, so think I'll bow out.


Very, very dark humor. Not for everyone.


----------



## REBerg

*1.08 El Valero*


Spoiler



Nice to know that Cassidy survived, but did Tulip really to sacrifice that poor, sweet dog to feed Cassidy' recovery?  Damn vampires.


----------



## svalbard

REBerg said:


> *1.08 El Valero*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to know that Cassidy survived, but did Tulip really to sacrifice that poor, sweet dog to feed Cassidy' recovery?  Damn vampires.



Agree.


----------



## REBerg

*1.09 Finish the Song*
The blood and gore is really overshadowing the humor here.


Spoiler



Tulip feeding tiny cute animals and the dog to Cassidy last episode was bad enough, but Emily adding the mayor to the menu this time around was a little too much.
Then, came the fate of the combative angel the agents had disabled by dismemberment and left in a bathtub awash in blood. She was understandably begging for death, although not for the same reason a mortal would have.
When Sheriff Root finally decided to grant her wish, he could have simply shot her. Instead he chose to strangle her with his bare hands. Obviously the guy has issues.
The cowboy's repeating mass murder scene in the bar was difficult to watch and rewatch, even when fast-forwarded.
So, that's his sentence in Hell, from which the agents will free him to kill Jesse. OK. Seemed like getting that point across took up more time than it should have.
Amid all this carnage, I caught very little humor -- leaving the radio on in the motel room for the disabled angel, taking the "no carry-ons"  shuttle bus to Hell, the local pet store being "onto" Tulip and cutting off her purchases. I suppose Jesse's quick acceptance that Cassidy had killed the mayor and his willingness to help him dispose of the body contained an element of black humor on some level, but fell short.


I think the season finale next week will determine whether it's the series finale for me.


----------



## REBerg

*1.10 Call and Response*
OK, I'll be watching next season.


Spoiler



I want to see Jesse kick God's ass -- that is, if his search for the missing deity is successful and God refuses to accept his help.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I want to see Jesse kick God's ass -- that is, if his search for the missing deity is successful and God refuses to accept his help.



Well, it can happen, or then it might not.





The Preacher's first season is brilliant adaptation of Garth Ennis comic. It delivers the goods without shattering anyone beliefs. It's not laughing at God but it shows a what-if-situation without taking a piss to the religious issues. The series finished as it started, with an explosion at both ends. Although in this end of season the delivery method is even more brilliant. 

There are moments where you laugh, shout, rage and cry to the beauty of this series, and I recommend it warmly to all who has an open mind. Don't take this series too seriously, because it's as much fun as other AMC shows, and if you do, you will miss good laughs. Nevertheless, I've not see a better first season then what the producers of The Preacher has brought us at this summer. It's been a good fun and I cannot wait to see what's waiting for us in the future.

In the meantime, I also recommend people to read the comics if you can get your hands on them. It will give you answers.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> The series finished as it started, with an explosion at both ends. Although in this end of season the delivery method is even more brilliant





Spoiler



Yes. Destroying the whole town in a firestorm caused by igniting what was essentially collection of cow farts was inspired.
Having the bogus God hooked off-stage once Jesse realized he was a fake was another hoot. I also laughed at the modem dial-up sound effects as Jesse made the Heaven Phone connection, and at the congregation member's shouted question "What did you do to the dinosaurs?"
I'm thinking that whenever the Cowboy kills an immortal, he or she stays dead, which appears to be the case with DeBlanc, who did come back on the bus from Hell with Fiore; and with the avenging angel (sorry, don't know if she has a name) who gets blown away at the end and is not immediately regenerated.


----------



## Judderman

Generally I was really enjoying this series, though I found it peaked by about episode 6 and then the silliness went a little overboard. The show has an excellent atmosphere and setting though and a peppering of great and fun scenes.


Spoiler



The three star characters end going off on adventures. However episode 10 was dreadful really. The cowboy scene went on and on and on, but it made a point. The God scene was just too laughable and it just wasn't particularly exciting. A pity as I was hoping and expecting something great. The stuff with the meat company owner the previous few episodes wasn't great either.

I read the first graphic novel a while ago and enjoyed it. Maybe the 2nd season will be better. The AMC runners must be optimistic as viewer numbers were under 3 million some episodes. But it is certainly different!


----------



## Dave

I think I'm missing something. Is the whole town not now in Hell? Did it just go there in the last episode, or did it go there when Jesse commanded "Go to Hell" and the "Silliness" began? Or was it always there?

This is why God cannot be found there, and why the Angels aren't supposed to be there. It also explains why the hundred and fifty year-old dead bounty hunter can track Jesse, and why Cassidy can't die (because Vampires are mythical not real things.) Jesse is possessed by a demon.

Then the trip that they are about to make is just a modern version on Dante's Inferno. This is the only way it makes any sense at all to me.


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> Is the whole town not now in Hell?



No. It's not. Instead it's mostly gone and there are few survivors left to pick up the pieces.



Dave said:


> Did it just go there in the last episode, or did it go there when Jesse commanded "Go to Hell" and the "Silliness" began? Or was it always there?



It never went there.



> This is why God cannot be found there, and why the Angels aren't supposed to be there. Jesse is possessed by a demon.





Spoiler



God left Heaven, and He didn't give any instructions, when he disappeared. Angels tried to remedy the situation by putting a False God onto the view screen, when humans contacted Heaven. And the thing inside Jesse isn't a demon, or an angel, it's the Voice of God.



> It also explains why the hundred and fifty year-old dead bounty hunter can track Jesse,



Saint of Killers isn't exactly a bounty hunter. 









> Due to his many, many murders, he was consigned and relegated to Hell. When a soul enters Hell, the horror of the environment's sheer hostility evaporates away the humanity from it; along with all the love, fear and hatred. However, much to the surprise of the Devil the soldier's hatred could not be contained, causing Hell to literally freeze over.
> 
> Disturbed and intrigued, the Devil personally came out of his palace to find out what happened, which lead to them discovering the source of Hell's problem: the freezing cold soul of the gunman. The Devil tried beating the hatred out of him, to no avail. His hatred remained cold, untouchable and resilient.
> 
> Finally, the man revealed the source of his intractable hate: The only good thing in his bad life was taken from him, and he died without killing McCready, leaving his vengeance unsated. The Angel of Death, in the area for a poker game and weary of his position, suggested a solution to his problem: the gunman would take his place, bringing death at God's will. He would wield two pistols, composed of the Angel's sword, and he could have his revenge and much, much more. The man agreed. The Devil tended to the gunman's wounds, the magical Walker Colts were cast, and the man left Hell—but not before gunning down the Devil after the latter insulted him.


 Saint of Killers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Angel was sent to wake the Saint of Killers and to instruct him with the task of finding and killing a young man named Jesse Custer. Before being shot through the head by the Saint, he spoke to him about the offspring of both demon and angel, Genesis; whose power was greater than God's. Because of Genesis's possession of Jesse, the young preacher has been granted ability of _The Word of God_, allowing him to give vocal orders that cannot be disobeyed, and this frightened the Angels.


----------



## Judderman

Dave said:


> I think I'm missing something. Is the whole town not now in Hell? Did it just go there in the last episode, or did it go there when Jesse commanded "Go to Hell" and the "Silliness" began? Or was it always there?
> 
> This is why God cannot be found there, and why the Angels aren't supposed to be there.


It was only Eugene who was sent to Hell. Why he can be seen by Jesse I'm not clear. Maybe they have a link or it is some insanity/Jesse's mind reminding he needs to rescue Eugene. Also the Angels travelled to Hell to bring back the killer (who hates preachers).

God was not even in Heaven. The Angels didn't know where he is. The town meanwhile was destroyed.

Cassidy's healing powers is nothing to do with the town or Hell either. We saw him recuperate already before reaching the town when he jumped from the plane and then killed a cow.

ctg mentions Jesse has the voice of God inside of him. It seemed from the explanation in the series that what was inside of him was some kind of spawn from a Demon and an Angel. Though it is effectively like giving him the power of the Word of God, but it also has some effect on his decisions. A hunger for power and/or influence.


----------



## ctg

Judderman said:


> . A hunger for power and/or influence.



I believe Jesse isn't exactly interested on being able to influence a great deal of populations. He doesn't even understand himself being equivalent to a demigod. He can die, he will get hurt, and he certainly can feel pain, not talking about inflicting it all on his own.


----------



## Dave

@Judderman thanks - that explanation does make sense. However, now that they are going off on a "quest to find God" they will only be able to look for him on Earth (if they are restricted to Earth.). I'm sorry, but personally <joke> I don't find much evidence for him being around here. (And I guess that is really the big joke of the whole show.)


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> I'm sorry, but personally <joke> I don't find much evidence for him being around here.



On the contrary, there is evidence that God's real, just nobody knows where He is.


----------



## Judderman

I think Dave means no evidence in our real world. At least not in a physical form!


----------



## ctg

Well, everyone has their own believes. I read the comic while I was still an atheist. And I'm not provoked by this material either even though I believe. To me this series captures eternal battle as much as Lucifer. Both are good series. Both give good laughs.


----------



## Rodders

I'm not a huge comic reader, but i did read one of the Preacher graphic novels some years agao and I was rather taken by it. I was please to see that AMC had turned it into a TV series. 

I'm bumping this as I recently bought the first series on DVD. I'm three discs in and still not sure whether i like it,  or not. It's a slow burner, but the casting is incredible, it's got a great soundtrack and is very stylish. I'm not squeemish, by any stretch, but I think the violence might be putting off. 
I'll reserve final judgment to the end of the series.


----------



## ctg

June 19th. In the UK through Amazon Prime. 






Preacher season 2: watch the first teaser trailer


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> June 19th. In the UK through Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preacher season 2: watch the first teaser trailer



Sunday, June 25, on AMC
Preacher


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Sunday, June 25, on AMC



I got so confused because the video said 25th and the article stated 19th.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> I got so confused because the video said 25th and the article stated 19th.


Could be different dates through different media outlets in different parts of the world. Or maybe AMC changed its mind?


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Or maybe AMC changed its mind?



I really don't know what goes in their minds and how the launched dates are fixed. But at least the date is out now and I'm pretty sure we are going to get amazing season with some very good laughs.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> I really don't know what goes in their minds and how the launched dates are fixed. But at least the date is out now and I'm pretty sure we are going to get amazing season with some very good laughs.


Good laughs with just a bit of wincing.


----------



## ctg

I think this season will reveal how horrifying Saint of Killers truly is because it wasn't really clear at the last one.


----------



## ctg




----------



## Amelia Faulkner

I loved the comic, but when I tried the first episode of the series, I felt they threw in too much stuff that as a reader you didn't get to learn until Preacher had been running a few years.

I might give it another go, though.


----------



## Judderman

From the trailer it looks like season 2 will be a lot of fun. The first series got increasingly ridiculous but I'm still looking forward to this.


----------



## REBerg

*2.01 On the Road*




*Anyone see Outlander's Dougal Mackenzie here? How about Red Dwarf's Warden Ackerman?*​What an incredible bloodbath! I don't see how the Saint of Killers can be stopped -- not even by Preacher's Genesis powers.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> What an incredible bloodbath! I don't see how the Saint of Killers can be stopped -- not even by Preacher's Genesis powers.



He can't. That's the thing. There is no power on Earth that can stop the Saint of Killers. You try and you die.

I haven't watched it, but I wanted to say out loud, because it wasn't made really clear in the first season.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler



I have to say that worst thing be stuck with is sober Irish vampire stuck in the back seat on a road trip. Things that can come out Cassies mind are quite frightening, but at the same time a good laugh. Only in our worst imaginations would that happen in the real life. Thank God he had at least some smoke, before the Saint of Killers arrived to rain hell down on best the US Highway Patrol can offer.

Those boys, they down fighting for their lives. But what can you do against a celestial force? Nothing. There is no way they could have put down that demon. I don't think we can even imagine anything based on the science that could damage entity that is not from this world.  

Jesse is. He truly is a man with the power. A godly power he shouldn't ever had. None of us should. Humans, according to the Angels weren't meant to be able to wield the Genesis. Still I don't think it would be powerful enough to make the Saint to eat his gun.


----------



## ctg

The humour is definitely back. Preacher offers again the best summer laughs. I couldn't stop laughing at Cassidy's analysis on the mysterious killer. Yeah, Saint of Killer's is definitely a terminator sent from the future to stop Genesis from falling in wrong hands. 

The whole idea of a motel full of gun nuts was nuts. But then again it was nothing compared to the murderous show an angel put in the casino. People, we are weird. Angels, weirder. LOL


----------



## Dave

Was the first season as violent as the second and I've just forgotten that it was? It is funny, weird and one of a kind, but maybe too violent for my liking.


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> Was the first season as violent as the second and I've just forgotten that it was?



From the very beginning it has been violent. The first season starts with Cassidy in the plane, getting high with the guys who wanted to murder him. But thing in this isn't a static show in set location as in this season the main cast moves around, leaving very little character progression to the side-cast.


----------



## ctg

Very good third episode. AMC has for some reason chosen to display Preacher at Monday evenings, instead of Sundays. And last week they posted two episodes in alternative days. Hence the latest is the third. 



Spoiler



Eugene's hell is horrifying. He tried to be a good boy, but at the end his mistake was trying to follow the act, because of the fear of getting caught and being prosecuted for a murder. He should have realised the mistake, but he didn't had years of experience from being a suicidal negotiator. Still I didn't realise Hell had become as technological as is the Heaven. 

When did that happen?

A proposition of one being prosecuted till the end of the days in a tiny cell is more hellish than being forced to live same event endlessly. At some point, even if it's hell, you would try to do ground hog methods and alter the event, and therefore forcing the hell to change the event. Maybe even bringing some other day, other mistake because one list of sins can be exceedingly long. Which makes me think that maybe Saint of Killer's personal hell was fine tuned to make him the ruthless killer that we see in the small screen. 

What he did to the angel, who hired him was an act of redemption as he ended another hell. Only that one was happening in real time at Earth. So maybe the way to end his murderous track is by finding an angel that can provide end to the Saint of Killers. Surely an archangel can do that. Will there be one living in the bible belt America? 

I love the idea of God walking on Earth, listening music, as so many tales from the celestial being depicts music being one of the main things in the habitats. Even the out-of-body stories report this being the fact. So a New Orleans is good bet for finding the God. But why would He be in the place that is full of things that would make Tower of Babylon to be a monastery. The only reason I can think is the art, because beautiful New Orleans is so full of it. 

Anyway, from an episode to another I fall in love with all three main characters. Especially Cassidy. He is funny in totally honest Irish fashion. Jesse has his secrets and he likes to keep them, where as Cassidy is open to everything. I suspect it might be the reason for his necromorphosis into a vampire.


----------



## ctg

Victor has best laughs on Cassidy's explanation on the conspiracy theory involving reptilians and in the Preacher fight with the butcher.


----------



## ctg

If something is certain in the Preacher it's the fact that it will have the weird maxed up to the eleven. Things that shouldn't be, are either real or they become reality. It would be easier for the viewers if there wasn't so much strange as it takes a bit to really understand what is happening. You just cannot drop into middle of it and expect to understand the complexities. Preacher expect you to have been paying attention to the overall plotarch. With so much of weirdness involved into this story it takes something from the audience to accept the realities. But if you do, you'll be treated with class A entertainment.



Spoiler: S02E05 - Dallas



Seeing Jesse's past in the Dallas is sad. He wasn't nothing like the Preacher he is these days, but it eases us to understand why he is acting outside the norms. In theory human mind can go only so far before it snaps. Given enough of incentives even a padre can fall on bad side. Being put in between the bottle and the baby making with nothing to do in meantime is a bad combination. Especially when you cannot produce said child. 

I would have been furious in Jesse's shoes from finding out that all that time Tulip was taking e-pills. I would have left, but he Jesse's case he stayed until he'd made a decision to move back into Texas to preach God's word to a small town in Texas. What makes his case even stranger is the fact that he loves Tulip that he forgives all that evil and go even further with his case on Victor. 

Why we do that? Why we forgive and commit ourselves to even worse atrocities, as if you look at the history, some of the worse things has been done in the name of love. Maybe we humans aren't meant to be together forever. In Jesse's and Tulip case only bad things can happen. So therefore maybe the Saint of Killer's will see an end to it.


----------



## REBerg

2.07 Pig
"Glory, glory, what a helluva way to die. He ain't gonna jump no more"

I especially liked the New Orleans street cleanup patrol-- one cart for "drunk," one cart for "dead."


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> one cart for "dead."



I laughed when one was put on that cart instead on the other. The scene with the blood bag made me giggle like a little girl as I knew what was coming next. It was so obvious they were on a job.


----------



## REBerg

Herr Starr has already outshone the Saint of Killers as the show villain. The cowboy never made me laugh.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Herr Starr has already outshone the Saint of Killers as the show villain.



Maybe in the drama factor, but not as a villain. Herr Starr is certainly a lot of things to stomach and he makes Arseface cell-mate to pale in comparison.


----------



## Connavar

ctg said:


> Spoiler: S02E05 - Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing Jesse's past in the Dallas is sad. He wasn't nothing like the Preacher he is these days, but it eases us to understand why he is acting outside the norms. In theory human mind can go only so far before it snaps. Given enough of incentives even a padre can fall on bad side. Being put in between the bottle and the baby making with nothing to do in meantime is a bad combination. Especially when you cannot produce said child.
> 
> I would have been furious in Jesse's shoes from finding out that all that time Tulip was taking e-pills. I would have left, but he Jesse's case he stayed until he'd made a decision to move back into Texas to preach God's word to a small town in Texas. What makes his case even stranger is the fact that he loves Tulip that he forgives all that evil and go even further with his case on Victor.
> 
> Why we do that? Why we forgive and commit ourselves to even worse atrocities, as if you look at the history, some of the worse things has been done in the name of love. Maybe we humans aren't meant to be together forever. In Jesse's and Tulip case only bad things can happen. So therefore maybe the Saint of Killer's will see an end to it.



I think Dallas ep 5 was the best so far of this series because while it has been fun,weird, violent show that made it interesting to a big Preacher comics, Ennis fan like me, i felt this ep serious, sad flashback of Jesse, Tulip trying to have a normal life reminded me of what i like most about Preacher when i read the comics.   It wasnt the fantastical chasing god story,the powers, Saint of Killers, the unholy humor but it was always the lead characters to me.

I have enjoyed Preacher the tv show as entertaining story while nowhere near the complex story of Ennis but this ep show it might become pretty good on its own.  Since they have changed the story in some ways, the order etc


----------



## REBerg

*2.08 Holes*


Spoiler



Cassidy is obviously torn about blessing his dying son with the curse of immortality. I keep thinking that he will.
How could Preacher miss the "Property of Grail Industries" label on the disc shredded by the Dork Docs (love that variation on the Geek Squad)


----------



## REBerg

Holy Blasphemy! I love this series, but I'm amazed that it hasn't produced more of a backlash from Christians in general and the Catholic Church in particular.


Spoiler



Depicting Christ's voracious sexual appetite was shocking enough, but revealing his direct descendant to be mentally crippled by centuries of inbreeding? Yikes!
Beyond that, Herr Star's plan to replace the AWOL Almighty with Jesse takes sacrilege to the ultimate height.


_Preacher_ makes protested films like _The Last Temptation Of Christ_ seem pretty tame.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Holy Blasphemy!



I know. It was quite shocking. More so now that I'm a Christian. But I quickly did shut down that side. It's just I didn't know what to say in here, because it's quite another to see it now than at the time when I read the comics. But it makes sense. 

When you remove the normal, you are left with the abnormal anomalies. Sometimes those are extreme examples and still logical. Thing is if you compare this to similar one at final of American Gods, you get to another point that is still as logical. Maybe even more so if you take in the multiverse theory. In Preacher's reality things have happened differently. It is almost preaching that God isn't an universal being. Even though that is the most fitting solution. Padre just haven't understood the whole game.

Still I have to say something is missing as I don't find this season as enjoyable as the first one. Maybe it is that I haven't fund anything as remotely funny as what the Angels depicted in the last time.


----------



## Dave

What about...


Spoiler: Ep. 11 Back Doors



Why don't you just shove them up your ass?


----------



## REBerg

Dave said:


> What about...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ep. 11 Back Doors
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just shove them up your ass?





Spoiler



Herr Star's aft section certainly is taking a lot of punishment. I find this humorous, considering his status as the murderous head of the secret organization behind the death of John Belushi.
I wonder if Seth Rogen is responsible for choosing the other celebrities who have "died" thus far in the series -- Tom Cruise, who exploded last season; and Harry Connick Jr., who was taken out by a missile strike redirected to his New Orleans home this season. Who will be next?


----------



## REBerg

*2.12 On Your Knees*


Spoiler



OK, what happened to Preacher's power to control the Saint of Killers? Did the soul injection wear off while the Saint was imprisoned in the armored truck?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> OK, what happened to Preacher's power to control the Saint of Killers? Did the soul injection wear off while the Saint was imprisoned in the armored truck?



Yeah. The implanted soul wore off and the original tainted soul came back into the play. Herr Starr could not have had better chance to make Jesse to turn on his side, but I doubt Padre will give the blessing. Just probably something more to shove up into his punishes aft section.


----------



## REBerg

That development also came as quite a surprise to Preacher. 



Spoiler



They didn't give the Saint much time to wreak havoc before escorting him back to Hell -- other than tossing Tulip and Cassidy around. Denis seemed to have gotten the worst of it, although he has it coming. How low before he eats that poor, little dog?


----------



## Dave

That still doesn't explain...


Spoiler



why Preacher couldn't control the Saint of Sinners with the Power if there was a soul present. Preacher's voice was muffled and the Saint said "I can't hear you!" but no explanation. Earplugs?

Also when Saint was being taken away Preacher said that the Saint had his soul, so he thinks it is still there even if the wearing off explanation is true.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Dave said:


> Earplugs?



I heard distortion. Maybe Genesis doesn't work on demons, because it's partly demonic in origin? In first encounter the Saint of Killers wasn't bothered as the Word of God sounded to him as any other voice. In the last one the distortion kind of bugged him, but couldn't stop him from putting Jesse's lights out.


----------



## REBerg

_Preacher_ is, without a doubt, the weirdest series I've ever loved. This, from a guy who loved _Erie, Indiana_.



Spoiler: 2.13 The End of the Road



Shocking double "deaths" -- Cassidy killing his elderly vampire son by tossing him into direct sunlight; Tulip bleeding out from a chest wound.
Tulip will be back. Denis is an ash pile. At least Banjo survived. 
I can't understand why Jesse has lost the power of Genesis. Is God checking the pretender who would impersonate Him?
I was disappointed that the screen went blindingly white when God emerged from the bathroom.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Cassidy killing his elderly vampire son by tossing him into direct sunlight



Well, he did smoke crack for "medicinal purposes" before hand. So it might have affected his judgement. A bit. Maybe. 

It's clear that immortality goes into some people head and makes them to believe that they're over powerful and above the norm. The classic Vlad the Vampire was more of a romantic than an over-powerful tyrant. Denis however was the opposite. I cannot even put it down to hunger as he seemed to be a bit evil before he was sired. Personally, son or not, I would not have turned him. But I would have done it for Tulip. 



REBerg said:


> I can't understand why Jesse has lost the power of Genesis.



The manual Tulip was reading at the apartment before she got shot claimed to aimed for soul extraction. His soul is connected to the saint-of-killer and it was specially marked to be in single digits. And Starr said: "When you're ready come back for your soul," just before Jesse head off to save Tulip. Maybe Genesis needs his soul intact to be able work perfectly. 



REBerg said:


> I was disappointed that the screen went blindingly white when God emerged from the bathroom.



They couldn't show Him could they?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> The manual Tulip was reading at the apartment before she got shot claimed to aimed for soul extraction. His soul is connected to the saint-of-killer and it was specially marked to be in single digits. And Starr said: "When you're ready come back for your soul," just before Jesse head off to save Tulip. Maybe Genesis needs his soul intact to be able work perfectly.








Spoiler



Genesis still worked after Jesse gave the Saint of Killers some of his soul. Herr Star asked Jesse why he didn't use he power against the thugs in the classroom, so he is also in the dark.
When did Starr extract more or all of Jesse's soul, or did he recover Jesse's partial soul from the Saint? That might explain why Genesis no longer worked when the cowboy returned.


.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Herr Star asked Jesse why he didn't use he power against the thugs in the classroom, so he is also in the dark.



So you believe him and didn't think nothing about the whole setup? Starr lied about the blanks and probably the origin of those terrorists. So why not rest as well? 



REBerg said:


> When did Starr extract more or all of Jesse's soul, or did he recover Jesse's partial soul from the Saint?



I don't know.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe him and didn't think nothing about the whole setup? Starr lied about the blanks and probably the origin of those terrorists. So why not rest as well?





Spoiler



I think Star wanted to record Jesse using the power of Genesis to promote his rise as the new Messiah. He seemed honestly interested in finding out why that didn't happen.
Maybe TSOK self-extracted Jesse's partial soul while imprisoned in the truck. Star might have acquired it after setting the killer cowboy free.
The Saint must have been motivated. He didn't get his expected ticket to Heaven by getting soulful, but he did lose his Genesis immunity.
I guess he should have read the possible side-effects on the bottle before making his decision.


----------



## Judderman

I haven't watched the last episode (13) yet but have found most of the story really poor this season. It started quite well but the Hell storyline is mostly boring nonsense. The end of the Saint of Killers story was developing well but finished with an awful anticlimax. Though season 1 ended quite weakly too. The strength of the series, other than being odd, is the 3 main actors and the characters they play. They make the series cool and fun. The far too frequent scenes without them such as with Herr whatshisface or set in Hell are generally poor. The search for God was getting dull too. Ruth Negga should probably leave this show behind after series 3 for her own good. If the main characters were roaming from place to place, meeting odd sorts on the way, it would probably me more fun. Well, hopefully the finale will be interesting.


----------



## ctg

Well, they sold this season as a road trip, but all they got was a show in New Orleans. They should have chased God over bible country and far beyond instead of getting stuck on a stage show. They also lost the funny element by killing off the angels and believing that Herr Starr was enough. But to be honest I don't know how to fix this as this series is full of weird. And speculative fiction. It breaks boundaries and norms.


----------



## ctg




----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


>




Perfect trailer for the show. Hitler got a job at Starbucks?


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Hitler got a job at Starbucks?



You got to do something for living.


----------



## REBerg

Seems like a good fit.


----------



## ctg

A little bit of propaganda. I've also been reading their magazine article, and it seems that the showrunners have been reading some our comments, as they're dedicated to bring back the fun of the first series back on the small screen. Of course I cannot say that for the sure, but if they go back and make the violence as unbelievable as it was in the first season I'm all in. 



> _*Preacher*_* Season 3 premieres on AMC on 24 June in the US and on Amazon Prime on 25 June in the UK. *


 Preacher Season 3 new poster trusts in Dog


----------



## REBerg

Preacher Season 3 Trailer


----------



## REBerg

AMC continues its creative promos for new season,


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> AMC continues its creative promos for new season,



Geoblocked as usual. I have to turn on my VPN to watch it. LOL


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E01 - Angelville



Family is the worst. I think Jesse should have learned from New Orland trip that when it comes to those closest to you, they're the ones you should avoid. Especially if you have Genesis in your chest and a grumpy Irish vampire out of whisky. Seeing how Jesse's mum went down in Grandma's hand certainly made him the last person I would have gone to see in the emergency. 

Ms Maureen is just like the grandma from the Psycho. Except she's three times more creepy. And alive with the miracle of modern medicine. God only knows what else went down with her back in the days. To my eyes, the councillor was possessed by an demonic entity and she somehow managed to rebel that sin. Is her genetics the reason why the Genesis chose Jesse as the hiding place? 

In certain ways Grandma and Jesse are the same. They are both ruthless. Yet Jesse's the one who on losing side. What does he really know? Nothing. He is just a Preacher without a connection to the God Almighty. Grandmother however has all sorts of connections.

How can she access the purgatory without being connected to the celestial things?

I laughed out loud when she made Jesse to eat a Ghost Pepper and not spit it out. It's just when she finally allowed him to do the deed, the way she collected the spittle greeped me out. Does she eat all sorts of things to gain power? 

What did she do to Jodie to make him so powerful, invulnerable? 






Why God made Tulip the Chosen One? Chosen to do what?


----------



## REBerg

Like the very start of the series, the start of the new season was a puzzler.


Spoiler



Jesse's mother was killed by his super-creepy grandma (is that really _Eight is Enough_'s Betty Buckley?  -- Yikes!); and his father was killed by the highly personable Jody. Yeah, definitely a family that would have some awkward moments around a holiday dinner table.
Was granny successful in breaking Tulip out of the waiting room of Purgatory and bringing her  back to the world of the living, or was it God/Dog's decision to make her the mysterious "chosen one" that got her sprung? Either way, Granny is going to be expecting repayment, and it's going to be nasty./SPOILER]


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> that would have some awkward moments around a holiday dinner table.



It's even more ackward on having a Irish vampire as a guest. That amount of booze and smoke you think you might need is not going to be near enough. And then, at the end of the evening, Grandmum eats the leftovers bodily fluids ... things. I don't know how I would even start explaining it to someone else. LOL.


----------



## ctg

> Mondo has teamed with AMC and artist Rory Kurtz to make two stunning statues from _Preacher_. The first is of Jesse, played by Dominic Cooper; the second is of Cassidy, played by Joseph Gilgun. Conspicuous by her absence is Tulip, played by Ruth Negga—however, Mondo’s press release says this series “starts” with Jesse and Cassidy. Rumor has it, she’ll be in a second wave if these do well.


 https://io9.gizmodo.com/these-preacher-statues-are-alarmingly-realistic-1827116958


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E02 - Sonsofbitches



So God gave Tulip a mission to kill Herr Starr's people ... and probably all that has been pissing him off lately. But God doesn't seem to be as powerful as Jesse's Granma, who managed to almost choke our anti-hero to his death.  I don't know what would happen if the host for the Genesis would die other then the mess it would leave behind would be horrible to clean up. 

Speaking of which I assume that Jesse's Grandmum was in the Texas area, but seeing those alligator being the preferred cleaning method after Judy's sluicer, I've started to believe that maybe the house is somewhere near Louisiana's swamps. I don't know how Tulip didn't threw up when she learned that Cassidy had been feeding her Judy's special juices. 

The thing that really bothers me, even though it has been addressed by Cassidy's fixation to umbrellas and heavy clothing is that when the sunlight hits his skin, he doesn't even cinder and smoke. Yet, when he's indoors, he avoids standing in the direct path of visible sunlight. I believe if Jesse would want to act on Cassidy stealing his girlfriend, he wouldn't even need back his soul as there are so many rather comical ways of making the umbrellas to disappear. A strong acid trap is one of them, and it would totally fit the unbelievable action scenes. 

I loved seeing Herr Starr taking out the competition in the fellow Hare Chrisna organisation. It has to be the funniest action scene in this summer. I, for one, cannot think from winter series anything other then a few fights from the brilliant and funny Lethal weapon that even come close to the magnificience action they put down in that scene. Kicking the guru in balls was a classic .

If The Grail manages to wipe out most of the competition will Jesse's Granma be one of the last standing in line between them and the ultimate tyranny in the religion? I believe with her powers she's going to be one hardest opponents for Herr Starr to clear out. I also believe that eventually he has no choice but to provide Jesse his soul back. 

Will we see Arseface and Hitler soon?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> I loved seeing Herr Starr taking out the competition in the fellow Hare Chrisna organisation. It has to be the funniest action scene in this summer. I, for one, cannot think from winter series anything other then a few fights from the brilliant and funny Lethal weapon that even come close to the magnificience action they put down in that scene. Kicking the guru in balls was a classic








Spoiler



That fight scene was dark humor at its best. Accompaniment by the Youngbloods' "Get Together" as the body count mounted added to the hilarity. It reminded me of some of the fight scenes from the first_ Kickass, _which also seasoned slaughters with cheery music.
Herr Starr's final comment after he shot the guru cracked me up: "Profanity in a house of worship? No wonder God left[." This, after the Hare Krishna faithful pulled automatic weapons from under their yoga mats to return fire.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Herr Starr's final comment after he shot the guru cracked me up: "Profanity in a house of worship? No wonder God left[." This, after the Hare Krishna faithful pulled automatic weapons from under their yoga mats to return fire.



He must most memorable villain from this decade. And the funniest. I thought for a second 'here we again' when Jesse told him to eat his mansausage. I was expecting something else to happen in the way of stuffing his rear full of film, but I was glad it didn't happen.


----------



## ctg

Gravity defying alligator!



Spoiler: S03E03 - Gonna Hurt



I love that Tulip decided to take the action and follow God's order by "taking it on them sonofbitches," and smashing the cleaning person nose in at first sight of Grail's employees. It's hard when you're betrayed, but it's harder when you're betrayed by so called close friend. It really hurts and you have to love them to be able to forgive. In Tulip's case and especially looking at her turmoil past, it is very unlike that she will ever give up in getting a revenge on Grail for putting her into the nirvana AKA Catholic Purgatory. 






Thing is I would be seriously disturbed if I'd have been in her shoes and learned that God loves biker chicks. Although that thing is not totally unique as you might recall seeing the Machine Gun Preacher and learning that it's a true story. Maybe God have a soft thing for two wheels that go wroom. Anyways, Tulip's reaction for God sharing His love and expecting her to fail was classic, as well as her confronting God and asking about His plans absolutely fit her character. 

If God would have contacted Cassidy instead things might have unravelled differently. He might have taken His Word literally and done his best to make things rights, instead of Tulip shouting after him: "I'm going to catch you and kick your ..."

That was not even the strangest thing, because Cassidy's surgery was even weirder. How could he stood that pain with a smile on his face?  It just couldn't be TC's special gas.  Strangest thing was that he screamed when Jesse stabbed him with a screwdriver, but not when the carving knife cut his flesh. If it was the gas why it didn't put Cassidy to sleep?

What is the Grandma really doing in the Angelville? Is she feeding on souls to extended her eternal life like Mademe Bauey?






That baby alligator locked on TC's "dingle" has to be the cruelties thing we have seen in this show. I don't know how how you can top that off and we are only in third episode of this season. 

What is Angelville and what does the Tombs present?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler





Tulip's encounter with biker God was the highlight of the episode for me. It came too early and was over too soon. I'll just bet she could kick His ass.
The rest was dreary and dark -- in keeping, I suppose, with the nature of Angelville. The tombs reminded me of the fight scenes in Hell. Cassidy escapes his sunny execution by winning his bout?
I hope this season doesn't spend much more time bogged down on the plantation.{/SPOILER]


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I hope this season doesn't spend much more time bogged down on the plantation.



IF the characters speak to their creators, then Jesse's acts are definitely telling that he doesn't like Angelville. Not one bit. But what is it really? A place for voodoo priestesses and their super weird minions?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E04 - The Tombs



hell yeah ... um. Well, I'm glad that we finally got to see the Devil and the hell is operated by ancient  elevator system. There are only 9 levels. Yet, somehow there are billions of lost souls burning in the hell fire. 

I love the fact that Preachers hell most bottom layer is shaped like a fiery skull from the metal album covers. Just look at that and think for a second would Ozzy Osborne be proud to call that as a stage? 






It was interesting that the Devil called the Saint of Killers as an angel of death straight from the beginning. What I don't understand is why the Devil sounds like an American sales man rather than all powerful demon that he is supposed to be? Maybe I really shouldn't be questioning it as God looks like a vagrant and it's all about the artists vision. 

I cannot remember that I ever saw the devil and Saint of Killers session in the Preacher comics, so I believe that a lot of this is that additional material Garth Ennis said the producers would need. Overall, this season has been much better and more engaging than the last one as I haven't felt bored for any second. 

The Preacher is an action packed summer series for anyone horror and speculative fiction lovers. But for the Devil feeling on being responsible for the souls in his possession, the business Jesse has conducted in the Tombs is directly opposite to it, and in the interest of Angel of Death I think he should reveal that Grail and Jesse's Granma are deeply involved in the soul business.

I felt sorry for young Jesse being involved in that dark trade for most of his life. The biggest question for me is does Cassidy have a soul Jesse can collect? If it was in the brown bottle then why it didn't glow like all the other human souls?

Jesse's plan on seeling Cassidy's invulnerability night after another sounded really flimsy. Even the red neck crowd will get tired over the time. So I was really glad to find out that equally grim plan for getting the vampire out was in the works. 






If you're shipping out an Irish man how do get him to keep quiet? That one bag was never going to last the time Jesse needs for Cassidy to keep quiet until he reached New Orleans.  Through three season we have seen them, Cassidy has never been able to be the silent partner, and Jesse to come up with a good plan. It is as if he is unable to to do what is needed to get out from the bad things shadowing his life.

Like Mademe Bajou said: "The Angelville brings the worst out from him."

He showed how bad it can become when he drove that wooden spike in his friend back. Yet Tulip acted as if she still loved the old preacher. It cannot be all show for Jodey and TC or for Jesse. Another question is: Who is going to be able to stop Saint of Killers this time?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



You've got to hand it to Cassidy. He really knows how to think outside the box.


----------



## ctg

To clarify my statement, I read Garth Ennis interview from the ScifiNow and he said: "I don't think there's enough of material for the TV so you have to improvise." They clearly have done so as a lot of stuff in this and in the last one were taken out from the albums. AMC has done again a marvellous job by listening fans and guiding the producers on making things better. And it has paid back a great deal, because the Third Season is as great as the First One. If you have time check it out!


----------



## Overread

So I've gone from a person who heard the title to having binge watched the entire Preacher series from 1 to 3! Really liking the gritty dark twisted and every more insane world going on. However I've got one thought that's been bugging me for a while now.



Spoiler



In series 1 Emily (Preachers assistant in the church) finds out that Cassidy is a vampire and suddenly goes from feeding him live animals (with her acceptance of him being a vampire being quite the surprise) to calling on the town mayor and feeding him to Cassidy. What I can't get is why she chooses him of all people, considering that she knew nothing of his dark dealings with Quincannon, save for his plans for the church. Esp since the mayor had only ever helped her with her life and kids even though she'd rejected his advances continually and he'd never pressed the issue. 
It just seems such a random event for her character unless I've missed something


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> Cassidy is a vampire and suddenly goes from feeding him live animals (with her acceptance of him being a vampire being quite the surprise) to calling on the town mayor and feeding him to Cassidy. What I can't get is why she chooses him of all people, considering that she knew nothing of his dark dealings with Quincannon, save for his plans for the church. Esp since the mayor had only ever helped her with her life and kids even though she'd rejected his advances continually and he'd never pressed the issue.
> It just seems such a random event for her character unless I've missed something



That's Garth Ennis. If you read the comics you will quickly realised that he had a lot of side-characters and not much of meat over them. And some he wrote in purely for the shocking purposes. More so then even in the TV show, where they have extended some of the plays a great deal. In the current season you should realise that Jesse is far from the good guy or the bad guy trying to be a good guy and like in the comic, what happened to his town is just another line in the long line of sins that the Angel of Death is going to prosecute him for. 

But, the soul business wasn't his invention, even though it might be the item that will send him to directly to meet Satan. I suspect Grail and The Heaven with false god has been in it for a while and that is something that angered The Almighty so much that he left the business. 

I also think that Emily saw Cassidy as a way to solve a lot of problems.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



I rather like learning more of Jessy in the TV series and the steady revelation that the darkness we see creeping more and more out of him isn't really Gemini within him, but rather a lot of what his past has resulted in making him be. As you say he is far from a saint and is very prone to violent outbursts - however as we see more of his past it quickly becomes apparent why some of those things come to be. He is essentially a good person steadily turned dark through a lot of other dark characters actions and influences upon him. There is a strong feeling of darkness breeds darkness - evil breeds evil - going on in the series.

As for Emily I'm still conflicted on her actions, they seem very sudden and unexpected from her, esp as up till that point she's been a sane, normal upstanding person. We don't really see her "crack" or go mad or have any reason to suspect she's got a dark streak in her enough to start feeding people to a vampire.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> As for Emily I'm still conflicted on her actions, they seem very sudden and unexpected from her, esp as up till that point she's been a sane, normal upstanding person. We don't really see her "crack" or go mad or have any reason to suspect she's got a dark streak in her enough to start feeding people to a vampire.



I can only ask, if you had a chance to get rid of someone who you think is truly evil and there's a vampire, who you seem to have fallen into, wouldn't you use the opportunity to do some good?


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Aye that I can agree to, but from what I remember, at that point in the story the Mayor wasn't all that evil. From what I can really the only act he's done that she dislikes at that point is siding with the Powerplant and having the Church torn down; now that's nasty but not outright evil. The action with the Green company isn't known to her; meanwhile the Mayors other acts are mostly supporting her - helping with her kids, helping her around the house and generally being a hanging-on attempted boyfriend to her. He doesn't even push against her much when she rejects him, just takes it on the nose and continues helping her in hope. 

That's why I find her choice so hard to understand


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E05 - The Coffin



I love that Tulip identified Jesse's Grandma as "the Bad Bitch" and identified that the solution for the problem would be "shooting her." Maybe in her world the gun has always been a solution as long as she has bullets. Which makes her possessing Killer of Saint's six shooters interesting, because they're what we call as "Hollywood Magical," with "neverending bullets." It's too bad that she no longer has them, because they certainly could put the Grandma down for good. 

Maybe even send her directly into the Hell for a personal appointment with the old horned one. If she didn't had Jodye and TC protecting her, I believe that someone would had taken her down a long time ago, voodoo witch or not. 

But thing is, I believe there is also something more about her connecting to all celestial business then the soul business. Who knows how long she has stayed on Earth already?






Who is Allfather and why Herr Starr is kissing his ass? Out of all Authorities, God figures, Demons and The Preacher, he is the one who gets Starr to quiver in his boots from the moment the absolutely enormous, pompous Allfather filled Starr's fruit company monitor. Yet, this person was a human and not one from the Heaven or even the Hell. 

How did he got in that place?

To be honest, seeing this episode and Jesse ending in the sunken coffin made me to wish that Herr Starr would give Jesse his soul back, because God's Voice would be a great weapon against TC, Judith and Granma. I for one know what I would say to the old lady. 

Maybe the strangest thing is the vampire dating app being reality. I just wish that they wouldn't live in the New Orleans, because it'll make me automatically to think Anne Rice's vampires. So, I'm glad that the first victim turned out to be a false one. 






For being a woman tied to the wheelchair Grandma were surprisingly mobile creature. Too bad Tulip couldn't understand that the moment she put Miss Marie down, she lost the mystical connection to life. God certainly was disapproving her action.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Herr Starr's strength comes from not only having little to no empathy for others, but also being very self serving, self centred and prepared to go to even perverse lengths to get what he wants. He's also not afraid to rock the boat. Consider that he got to his current position basically by assassination of his competing fellow and his superior. He has likely retained his position and strengthened it by similar means as well as through the fact that the ranks below him are highly indoctrinated to follow their superiors.

Also when we see the Devils and Angles they are, whilst powerful, almost child-like in some of their qualities. Even the ones in Hell show a certain level of naivety. It's either their nature or also possibly a result of a very long life with little change to otherwise quite rigid ways of living. I suspect that when someone like Herr Starr enters a position of power with them it gives him tools and means to influence them.

I suspect that whilst Herr Starr has very strong control of those under him; those above are another matter. He's only in control of one wing of the Order and it might well be that the Allfather has his own branch of personal staff (Inquisitors?) who come with their own powers and strengths. Such a system might even have stopped Herr Star rising further in the organisation in the past, so some of that fear might be from a failed power struggle. It might even be that the Allfather knows of ways to kill that don't send you to Heaven or Hell - since I suspect some of Herr Star's strength now comes from the solid knowledge that if he dies he's got allies on both sides (well lets be honest at least in Hell) so that he'd not simply be put into torture.

Edit - thinking on it more if Herr Starr is allied with underlings then the Allfather might well be allied with the Devil himself. That would explain his joy at the Saviours mental state and the desire to see the world burn. Herr Starr seems to crave (outside of perversion) order and control; and he is quite capable of great evil. However I do wonder if even with all that, he's not out to burn the world itself. Ergo he might not want to destroy the world or see the Devil win, but he would craft a world built on control, order and with him at the top (if in the background)


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> Allfather has his own branch of personal staff (Inquisitors?) who come with their own powers and strengths



To me it looked like they were wearing St George's Cross and if that's true, then they would be Templar Knights. In a weird way it makes sense because Templars are supposed to be holding the Grail and knowing how Garth Ennis was into all things weird and shocking, that sort of secret society makes sense. 



Overread said:


> It might even be that the Allfather knows of ways to kill that don't send you to Heaven or Hell - since I suspect some of Herr Star's strength now comes from the solid knowledge that if he dies he's got allies on both sides (well lets be honest at least in Hell) so that he'd not simply be put into torture.



Nice. Weirdly there hasn't been much of Hellish stuff. I cannot be absolutely certain that Allfather is part of the Hell Inc. When you see them they're very orgnised and neat, instead of being chaotic. If Hitler is part of the fast food chain and works as a waiter, he didn't get very far from his captors.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: Best Scenes for 3.05 - The Coffin




Jesse and Tulip vs. Jody and T.C. (including “found object bathroom weaponry”), done to the tune of Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London"
Tulip vs. a bald yet surprisingly robust Gran’ma (which could have used some kicky music of its own)
Messiah Humperdoo's virtuoso soft-shoe performance for Jaba the Pope 
Cassidy's realization that his hot internet date is a faux vampire, followed by the revelation that she is a member of a group headed by someone who appears to be as bonafide in the vampire department as Cassidy
Jody's continued property losses -- first his Zippo to Jesse, then his lock-picking pen to Tulip (however will he complete that crossword puzzle?)
"Marshall" Jesse and the Duke teaming up to gun down nogoodniks in the black-and-white old west
I had thought that simply killing Gran’ma to break the spell she held on Jesse was a little too easy, but I didn't see the life link to Tulip coming.
I didn't understand the science behind Jesse's explosive escape from the coffin. It was only air being pumped to him, not pure oxygen.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Considering that Cassidy has been around for quite some time, is clearly decently connected in the vampire world and appears to have a richer family member back in Ireland able to bank-roll him for quite some time I'm surprised its taken this long for something from the Vampire world to come into the series. Esp since they left the sleepy no-name town in the middle of nowhere and are now travelling the world. Then again being a perpetual drunk/druggy might well mean that whilst Cassidy knows a fair bit he's likely burned a lot of vampire bridges for favours to call on. Still this might mean we get a bit more info on the whole vampire world!


----------



## REBerg

A couple of additions:
I was amused to note the brand name of the cigarettes *** Jesse was smoking, considering who was featured in his western hallucination.
I was delighted to recognize Malcolm Barrett, who played Rufus on _Timeless_, as Herr Starr's henchman, F.J. Hoover. Good to know that he's still getting a paycheck.


Spoiler: *



Pilgrims


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> I was amused to note the brand name of the cigarettes *** Jesse was smoking, considering who was featured in his western hallucination.



Yeah. Those John Wayne hallusinations became a part of him in the comics and Pilgrim fits so very well into his image. There is so much of symbolism in the Preacher that it's honestly quite unbelievable. AMC certainly has learned over the years to have a keen eye on the details. 



Spoiler



I believe John Wayne is directly associated to Genesis, the Voice of the God


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E06 - Les Enfants du Sang



Finally we got to see how bad Arseface's life had become after he escaped Hell. The second stop the Killer of Saint's talked about has to be Hitler. But there is one thing, why Angel of Death chose to go through the administration, if he's point was only to collect Eugene? Even bigger surprise was that after he threw the administrator through the wall, nobody else tried to stop him even though the authorities orphan home looked like an open prison.

I for one would have wanted to escape its clutches. Then again it wasn't even the biggest thing Eccarus turned out to be another bloody vampire. I felt Cassidy's fear for being forever locked as a prisoner for the Children of Night. I admit that Harry Potter fans got upset for Eccarus to eat the owl. Although I assume that plenty of sex is going to be offered for a chance of immortal life, our Irish Vampire could have done better if he'd stayed with the Preacher. 

Eccarus acted like Anne Rice's classical vampires. He even used similar language to infamous Lestat, telling Cassidy that it's rare to meet another one. Maybe there is a hint of truth in that but Cassidy has shown evidence that the Irish Clan is far larger than Eccarus Children of the Night. But, how is it that Cassidy doesn't posses Eccarus powers for transformation, flight, speed and suggestion?

Could it be possible that he's a different species to Cassidy's own sire?






Learning that the Bank of Bayou is using saliva as a biometric measure shocked me. It is cross to think how many people have been slopping over the meter, exchanging bacteria and God know what else in the contact. But in its weirdness it perfectly fits all of the obscenity in the Preacher world. The only normal thing about the bank job was Tulip social engineering visit. It was done to absolute perfection, which is kind of strange taken that her father was a total loser when it came to these things.    

Maybe the positive thing in all of her planning was the police response time was clocked at seven minutes, which in terms of a bank job is luxurious amount. Usually the officials tries their very best to keep on the five-minute response time to keep everyone cool. Funnier thing was that the method to cause distraction was TC flip around the town with a goat.






LOL. Was this the reason why TC is wearing an angle tracker?

In the real world I don't think kissing would be a very effective method for acquiring an uncontaminated sample of saliva from a target person. It just would never work. Most probably case I think of it working is Tulip putting gun on the manager's head and force him to open all safety deposit boxes.

It wasn't a real surprise that Grandma, TC and Judy turned on Jesse afterwards. The souls really renewed Ms Maureen's spirits, making her probably to be able live as long as the vampires by consuming one soul at the time. If Grandma would know that Jesse's soul is the most valuable of them all, wouldn't she demand him to be strapped in the chair to be consumed on her pleasure?

One last question: Why is it that everytime we see Cassidy he's wearing a different costume?


----------



## Dave

Can I just say that I have no idea where this story is going, but that it continues to fascinate me, and I'm along for the journey whatever the destination?



Spoiler: Saliva



Saliva contains cheek cells which contain DNA. The lock must work on DNA. It will only need some of the correct DNA to be present to work. It will not matter how much extraneous DNA is present in the sample.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



I really enjoyed this episode!
First up we see some more of the Vampire world from a vampire that isn't a drug addict. We see that they do indeed have quite a considerable spread of powers, and we also see the mental vulnerability of them in now two vampires; which might suggest any vampire outside of a large gathering of vampires might well feel similar - which could explain why they seem to be very isolated (thus far we've not seen a single vampire in a position of long term power such as one might expect, though it sounds like Cas's family at least has money.
As for Cas and his lack of power I suspect that, for whatever reason, he was never taken into confidence. As vampirism seems to increase a persons natural habits it might be that whilst he is a good person (overall its probably the most moral after Eugine - provided one kind of accepts his need to eat people.... grey area that); he's also quite an addict. It might be that came out strong even when he was newly turned so he never got accepted further.
It could also be that other world events might have resulted in a breakdown of the vampires for a time so he was left to his own devices and then fell down into the addictions. Also the fact that he's not drawn on his families support for a long while (since hte first phone call in the first episode!) it suggests that not all is well with his relationship to them - I've also wondered if they might even have sent the hunters after him to get rid of the family embarrassment.

Anyhow even if Cas doesn't become a firm friend of this new vampire, at the very least I really want to see him gain some new skills and come back and be a - well VAMPIRE!


Allfather - really loved this scene with him. We see that he is really twisted, really evil and that he's clearly got a finger in pies at the very top of governments around the world. It also confirms that Herr Starr, for all his own twisted nature, indeed isn't out to burn the world. I'm rather pleased I guessed right; he's twisted, perverted and wants to be on top and rule and can be a cold killer - but he doesn't want to see the world burn. One gets the feeling that he acts with a killer instinct more out of purpose than a pleasured desire to kill.
It's also clear that the Allfather put the fear of god into him; the way his face almost loses all sense of guile and control.


All in all a very strong episode that did what it needed; it resolved a lot of threads and yet sets up a whole new slew of them to really change the pace. Cas with more vampire skills, perhaps leaving the trio, perhaps bringing more vampires; Herr Starr losing his autonomy within his order  and perhaps having to change tactics (I can well see him trying to ally with Preacher now). Preachers own family hatching their own plots.
And a group we've not seen act yet but is teased to us again. The Japanese. They've now suffered from two thefts from Preacher. I can well see them turning up and really messing things up! 


Edit oh and the Angel of Death. I think his mind is slowly coming back to him. Earlier he was very much a tool of Death. Now that he has been freshly tortured directly and cannot just gun his way unthinking into any situation I wonder if we might not see him change and develop. I was a little surprised that no lasting alliance between him and Tulip's stepdaughter formed; then again at that stage he wasn't pausing - he was on a single path to redemption and to join his family. Now that is denied him he might be rethinking his position - and Eugine could well be a trigger for that. Hitler could as well we still don't know much about him (our only hint since his escape is the intro where he's wearing a shop name badge)


----------



## ctg

Thank you Dave. I didn't know that. I was certain it was more selective.


----------



## Dave

Well, it would need some kind of minimum base level not to be swamped by the other, but it could only work by looking for DNA markers, which would either be present or not present. It would depend on the length of the kiss. Anyway, that didn't bother me, and really if you can believe vampires are real, that a man can eat a whole live owl, that souls can be captured, or come back from Hell.... well, you know what I'm saying...!


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> and really if you can believe vampires are real, that a man can eat a whole live owl, that souls can be captured, or come back from Hell.... well, you know what I'm saying...!



I know. It's just it is one of those things that one can attach to physically as everything else is supernatural and requires you accepting a fantasy. It's ten times much easier to talk about that sort of context than venture into the land of mystery and mythology. But, at least it gives us something to talk about


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.06 Les Enfants du Sang



I've always detested the normalization of vampires, which are rightfully depicted as blood-sucking, owl-eating, murderous monsters -- not romantic figures with relationship issues. Cassidy, the drug-addled, slacker vampire has been, from the start, an amusing exception.
The extent to which Cassidy has been failing to realize his potential was hilariously showcased in this episode. What? I can fly?  What? I can draw beautiful women with the power of my mind? What? I can shapeshift?
Yet, these possible powers were not what drew him back to Eccarius. Facing his own curse-of-immortality loneliness, he couldn't resisist the offer of an eternal friendship.
I wonder how many members of Les Enfants du Sang are posers. That was an impressive pile of fake teeth at the end of the newly-minted vampire's graduation ceremony.
Herr Starr's surprise visit by the All Father was also entertaining, particularly All Father's method of executing those who offend him. I find myself wanting to grab a spear and pop that Holy Zit. His gag reflex induced upchucking of his two-horse dinner was straight out of Monty Python' s _The Meaning of Life_.
In addition to what might be the start of Cassidy's journey to respectable vampirehoood, It was good to see the other story threads given time. I am curious to see how the Saint of Killers, Eugene and Hitler are going reunite with Jesse and Tulip. They really need to resolve their revolving door entrapment, and get the hell out of Angelville.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Yet, these possible powers were not what drew him back to Eccarius. Facing his own curse-of-immortality loneliness, he couldn't resisist the offer of an eternal friendship.



This really bothers me. Why is he seeking Cassidy's friendship if he has all those worshipping sirelings willing to fulfill all his wishes. Is he a ghost conjured up by crack haze and other possible chemicals?



REBerg said:


> That was an impressive pile of fake teeth at the end of the newly-minted vampire's graduation ceremony.



So where are they? Did something happen to them and how many of them are as patient with spreading the curse as Cassidy is? He didn't wanted to give it to his son and when he did, it turned out bad. No hint of Irish luck in our beloved vampire's case. 



REBerg said:


> I am curious to see how the Saint of Killers, Eugene and Hitler are going reunite with Jesse and Tulip. They really need to resolve their revolving door entrapment, and get the hell out of Angelville.



Funny thing is they should form a team and wait to see what satan is going to do about. I think in some way the old horned one fears the angel of death. So if he would one day to rebel the order I don't think there as much that he can do other than pick up the line and call the other side. I wonder how the bill long distance calls for the celestial beings? Double charge per minute perhaps?


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



I think Eccarius and Cas both share in that they are both mature vampires and both have lived through a lot of life. They've seen people they love wither and die of old age; they've seen the world change many many times. Had their own rises and falls etc... Ergo they are like two mature people in a club full of youngsters - they've got lots of life and company around them, but its not quite the same. It's basically extreme generation gap. 
There might also be a difference in how Cas is, he's not one of the young vampires who is thrilled to be a vampire and, through the coven,  has a group of friends and companions. Indeed that might well be why Eccarius has started the coven (it seems pretty newish considering how they are in the basement of a regular house etc...). Providing other newblood vampires a means to not just embrace vampirism, but also have the support he lacks.

I also get the feeling that there was an unspoken war against vampires conducted at some point in the past which might explain why vampires are very rare and quite isolated. The Vampire hunters are rather like Cas's family and the Japanese soul-traders in that they are clearly powerful entities/groups that we've not yet seen beyond an introduction to them.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This really bothers me. Why is he seeking Cassidy's friendship if he has all those worshipping sirelings willing to fulfill all his wishes. Is he a ghost conjured up by crack haze and other possible chemicals?
> 
> *He's lonely too and prefers the friendship of a cynical equal to a fawning newbie?*
> 
> So where are they? Did something happen to them and how many of them are as patient with spreading the curse as Cassidy is? He didn't wanted to give it to his son and when he did, it turned out bad. No hint of Irish luck in our beloved vampire's case
> 
> *The ceremony of passage ends with each newbie leaving the nest to go out and vamp on his or her own?*
> 
> I don't think there as much that he can do other than pick up the line and call the other side. I wonder how the bill long distance calls for the celestial beings? Double charge per minute perhaps?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






> *The ceremony of passage ends with each newbie leaving the nest to go out and vamp on his or her own?*



Well, the problem with vampires is very similar to the problem with zombies. If one goes out and starts liberally to chomp on others and therefore spreading the curse, soon there's going to be more idiots and everything will end tits up, because no humans and too many vampires... or zombies ... or whatever undead that spreads with a chomp and a scratch.

I admit that it's a problem in my books as well, and far bigger problem than one Preacher's world is facing as not only there are zombies but there is vampires and other things too, all keen to exploit the human resource. Scientifically speaking its a huge problem, because you end up in such a huge resource debilitation. The only positive thing about is that it will solve the overpopulation problem with one grand slam.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Ok so its not really spoiler but it is shifting off topic but with enough reference to keep it in spoiler tags
In general vampires are often shown to show self restraint when it comes to turning others. From a myriad of reasons from social pressure through to inherent mental shifts that they adopt. They appear closer to intelligent beasts than men in that they appear to respect the concept of prey and predator relationships not just as a theory but as a practice. They realise that they can turn and turn more and more; but if they exhaust their own food supply the only result is a population crash - starvation - with the extra nasty twist that they can't always just change prey (variable - we know that in Preachers world they can feed on animal blood). Indeed in a series without this background mechanic one would expect vampires to go through boom-bust cycles. Populations rising and rising to a boom which then crashes when the food supply runs out; forcing them into massive population decline through starvation and letting human prey populations recover. Of course if those vampires act like men and exploit a resource to extinction then, well, they are in quite a lot of trouble!

Vampires also seem to shift a lot in stories. They are either supreme loaners and loan hunters, almost devoid of any family  barring nessessity; through to those who have a master-submissive angle whereby the master vampire rules over many weaker underling vampires; through to mass societies of vampires. It should also be noted that in many stories there is variation on how much blood vampires need to survive and how their relationship with their prey is. Sometimes they bite randoms; other times they might nurse a cult/group/following of humans who they feed off but don't/can't turn. Thus giving them food whilst the humans enjoy the protection of a vampire.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.07 Hilter



Well, this one drained all the fun out of the Cassidy and Eccarius Buddy Show. Behind the facade of friendly cult leader and mentor, Eccarius is preying upon and killing his adoring devotees.
I don't doubt that he is using his vampire mind control power to draw Cassidy into a relationship.. How long before he plans to leave my favorite junkie's body disintegrating in the sun?
Despite taking the title of the episode Hitler/Hilter and his rising career at the Max Grinder sub shop was far too brief. His ranting speech to his co-workers and renewed plans for world conquest were hilarious. The Saint of Killers handling of Hitler's boss was startling yet somehow satisfying,
Most of the humor in this round came from the Herr Starr negotiations with Gran'ma. Her trickling response to his initial offer was as funny as it was disgusting -- pure _Preacher _fare.
I'm hoping for a lot of laughs generated by the unlikely pairing of Tulip and Agent Featherstone on their mission to Japan. Featherstone's hair style reminds me of Barbara Feldon's Agent 99, and her attitude toward Tulip is not unlike that of Agent 99 toward Agent 86.


----------



## ctg

Thank you. Having a wedding anniversary. Haven't watched anything, yet.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> How long before he plans to leave my favorite junkie's body disintegrating in the sun?



Oh man, Cassidy doesn't like anyone calling him a junkie. He's a gentleman with acquired tastes on the world of chemicals.  He will get you wasted if it's the last thing you do you Earth. I don't think Eccarius thing is to drink Cassidy empty. He is in need of a companion, who can probably show him what the modern world. To me Eccarus has got stuck in the olden ways and he truly wants to be our beloved narcomanic's lover. 

It is more like it was with the case of Lestat. He got sick of vampiric ways at the end and he didn't wanted his spawns all over the world. But, Cassidy isn't his sireling. He's a product of someone else handwork. He even claimed that he hates his unholy life. Yet, he won't walk in the daylight and end his 'miserable' life even though he could. 

What I'm intrigued is how come those Vampire Hunters were so weak and careless?



REBerg said:


> Featherstone's hair style reminds me of Barbara Feldon's Agent 99, and her attitude toward Tulip is not unlike that of Agent 99 toward Agent 86.



It's going to be a blood bath unlike anything we have seen so far. Weak security, that's what Herr Starr claimed. The souls isn't in his plan and I don't think he's ever going to deliver.


----------



## ctg

I'm really, really sick so no reviews today


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E08 - The Tom/Brady



I had to check who Tom Brady was, because he seemed so familiar. I didn't knew that he is five times American Football champion and far from the Allfather's cloned jesus. I don't know if he even register that the AMC made an episode named after him. But, then again, it wasn't him in the tube that was injected into a clone as it was made from Thomas Jefferson and Wayne Brady. 

How did the grail got hold the of the genetic samples is the question I'd like to get answered as there was far more ancient bloodlines than the one that worked. But, it also got me thinking, because the german scientist explanation was that Genesis is an offspring of an angel and a demon relationship. At the same time it is also the Voice of God.

If God would wield the Genesis it is very likely that he could recreate the biblical flood, or even the universe. Inside Jesse's mortal body, Genesis can fulfil how it wants if its the offspring. But who says Jesse isn't the offspring of some other hanky panky session?

All we know is that the Angels and Demon, including the Devil and the God walk among us as if it's normal everyday business. If this is true, the business Grail does is even more mysterious. Does All Father really rule the business for the Templar benefit, or is he responsible to the people at upstairs? 






Like Jesse I cannot really understand what problem Herr Starr has on taking out his boss? It is as if he's scared of the Templar father. And, like Jesse said, he should have taken the pistol and put a bullet in AllFather's head. One thing, what the AllFather is hiding under his redcap? It makes me think that he's some sort of automaton that the Heaven made to rule the Grail for being able to take a bullet in his chest and live through it. 






Who is this guy? A neonazi?


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Ok so the last two episodes have been quite the revelation!
First up we learn that Grandma is far more powerful than we thought; she's not just a country witch but one with a phone line direct to the Devil himself. Whilst she might have argued for her freedom from the Devils hold over her soul she might also have requested other powers to bolster herself*. So she's going to be one powerful challenge to overcome. 

Eugine appears to have had a chance too, his mouth area appears bigger than before in the last episode. Either something is changing in him slowly or it might be a cosmetic issue (more than one actor has developed allergies to their costumes which have resulted in changes or even loss of actors**

Herr Starr appears to have something that stops him killing the Allfather, it might even prevent him speaking about it. Lets not forget he got to his current position by killing the competition and killing his superior. I've wondered before that Allfather has some power or hold over him to keep him in line and this last episode really reinforces it. Whatever it is its clear that its a very powerful hold as the Allfather will make the world burn whilst Herr Starr clearly will not allow that. 
I am surprised that Jessie hasn't tried the voice. Even in its broken form it had some effect and might have been enough to cause confusion for a few key moments. 


Also the cast is getting more broken up and complicated and intertwined. I'm sensing that sometime soon there is going to be a major meeting of powerful characters and a big event that causes many to come together. Some perhaps on or fighting for the wrong side.


*Might it be that the Allfather also has divine or devilish boons?

** I forget names but Rev Bem (sp) from the Andromeda TV series and the blue alien woman from the early seasons of Farscape. Both developed allergies that resulted in them having to leave their character roles


----------



## Overread

New line of thinking on the series that deserves its own post


Spoiler



I was thinking, whilst brushing my teeth, why is it that Genesis is like a powerful light whilst the angles and demons are shown as full bodied creatures. Then it struck me (and I feel daft for how long its taken!) 

What if all the angles and demons and even the devil and god that we've seen are all human bodies. What if they are like a symbiotic relationship between them and humanity. In order for them to act and have impact on the world they must take possession of a physical body. Perhaps originally at random or when a person suited them; now it being clear that Heaven at least has a re-birth system (we've seen one hell creature - the boatman - be killed by another Hell worker so it suggests that Hell hasn't got this facility or that it operates differently, eg back to a low ranking demon). It might even explain some of the relative innocent status of the Heavenly Angels if the result of "cloned" or "copied" bodies means that the host bodies are not complete (no life lived of experiences) and thus they lack a certain realness and grounding in reality. 


This might explain why God is the Dog character; if God perhaps abandoned his original body and leaped into another (thus also helping explain how he could go missing); could it be this new body was the sex performers body. That that performers life and influences are now as much a part of God as the divine soul sharing the body - hence influencing him and how he acts and chooses to behave and display himself. 

Genesis being much younger might have little to no capacity to control its host in a direct manner. Hence why its more "instinctive" in how it behaves (although some actions by Jessie might have been Genesis twisting events to a longer further off goal). It might even be that in the normal working of things, host and spirit are not supposed to "control" each other as they are supposed to form a perfect duality whereby they become one living creature.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> First up we learn that Grandma is far more powerful than we thought; she's not just a country witch but one with a phone line direct to the Devil himself. Whilst she might have argued for her freedom from the Devils hold over her soul she might also have requested other powers to bolster herself*. So she's going to be one powerful challenge to overcome.



You're thinking that the devil offered Grandma a deal on Genesis in exchange of her delivering Jesse to the old horned one. After Lucifer, Preacher's Devil is the stupid one. If he gave her another ability then surely Miss Maureen is never going to set her foot into the Hell dimension. And if the souls are really his business, Grandma is the price he wants to acquire. We already got a glimpse from her dream what they're going to display to her once she get chucked into one of those cells. 



Overread said:


> I am surprised that Jessie hasn't tried the voice. Even in its broken form it had some effect and might have been enough to cause confusion for a few key moments.



I'm not. It clearly whistles and once that surprise is gone, he is going to get beaten and possibly shot. Many times.



Overread said:


> This might explain why God is the Dog character; if God perhaps abandoned his original body and leaped into another (thus also helping explain how he could go missing); could it be this new body was the sex performers body. That that performers life and influences are now as much a part of God as the divine soul sharing the body - hence influencing him and how he acts and chooses to behave and display himself.
> 
> Genesis being much younger might have little to no capacity to control its host in a direct manner. Hence why its more "instinctive" in how it behaves (although some actions by Jessie might have been Genesis twisting events to a longer further off goal). It might even be that in the normal working of things, host and spirit are not supposed to "control" each other as they are supposed to form a perfect duality whereby they become one living creature.



It is a nice theory. Especially with the Genesis being part of the cosmic family.In the Book of Enough, Angels mated with human girls and their offspring got powers. Their leader even started glowing, but one thing that united the Neblihim was that they were all giants. The God got pissed off with them and ordered a biblical flood to struck them off from face of the Earth. So, if God is really pissed, he has his reasons and there's no stopping him on his revenge.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Grandma is feeling vulnerable and weak at present, she's old and feeling her age and her fear of mortality is clearly having an effect on her mind (although its clear from the early presentation of her that she was never that sound of mind nor nice of character). Even that she might well turn over Jessy and Genesis to the Devil for a new deal. Even if the Devil loses her soul he gains so much more; in fact I doubt Grandma realises that the Devil could gain so much that whatever deal they hold could be nullified. 


Oh and the subject of weak vampire hunters. If we assume that most vampires are like Cass in that they don't have much individual power or ability then chances are they are just not experienced in dealing with high power vampires. Also don't forget that Cass wasn't supposed to be immune to vampire tranquillizer so their little operation was fairly quickly ended. We've seen Cass, drugged up to the eyeballs, take out similar vampire hunters before (in his first appearance)


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> Grandma is feeling vulnerable and weak at present, she's old and feeling her age and her fear of mortality is clearly having an effect on her mind (although its clear from the early presentation of her that she was never that sound of mind nor nice of character). Even that she might well turn over Jessy and Genesis to the Devil for a new deal.



The only weakness she has is her confidence. She can walk, move around without the wheelchair. She can talk the devil to do a mission so Grandma has nothing wrong in her head department, other then she's not feeling confident.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



No I'd wager there's more than just confidence going on with her. It could be a mix of unnatural long life (we've never really had her age confirmed have we - she might be grandma to Jessy but she might be many generations old) coupled to fears coupled to even an onset of old-age alzheimers. Things that affect how she thinks and reacts to the world; it would explain why she's fallen from power despite having all the reason to have held onto it.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 3.08 The Tom/Brady



Ah, nothing goes better with _The Blue Danube_ than exploding Humperdoo clones.
Why, I wonder, didn't they extract a little DNA from Jesse to inject a Humperdoo? Seems like a more efficient method than randomly mixing good and evil genetic cocktails. I'm not sure who was the good and who was the evil component of the successful Thomas Jefferson and Wayne Brady combo.
The Genesis extraction device was pure James Bond. The All Father is an especially repulsive villain. Shouldn't he be stroking the traditional white cat?
Obviously, they were prepared to fail, with a cleanup crew standing by and giant windshield wipers on the observation window to clear the bloody entrails from each explosion. I laughed whenever Herr Starr slapped Jesse for mouthing off to the All Father.
Finally. If the Humperdoos were merely Guinea pigs in the Genesis transfer project, who is the real Messiah?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Shouldn't he be stroking the traditional white cat?



"You mean me?"

or did you mean Mister Bigglesworth from Austin Powers?







Either way I agree. The AllFather needs a cat.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Finally. If the Humperdoos were merely Guinea pigs in the Genesis transfer project, who is the real Messiah?



I assume that is All Father or his clone. He is kind of villain who would ultimately want to take over the world as the Messiah. If not, they might mean the actual Humberdoo that Herr Starr showed to Jesse as the Messiah. With a right alteration, the AllFather must be calculating that the he can command the vessel instead of being one. But, if they bring out a man wearing a dog suit, we know where everything is leading.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "You mean me?"
> 
> or did you mean Mister Bigglesworth from Austin Powers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way I agree. The AllFather needs a cat.


I was thinking Blofeld. All Father would probably eat a cat.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



The Messiah might well have just been cloned over and over; at this point we assumed his mental state was due to heavy inbreeding and it might still be the case; or it could be a side effect of the cloning process (and likely accelerated aging since we see quite a lot of clones produced very quickly). The Grail might also just keep loads of the clones around for backups!

This might also be a hint as to Herr Starrs fear of the Allfather, if there is a better quality messiah then he might be far more under the Allfathers control and influence rather than Herr Starr is and that might be his risk (he can't kill the Allfather because he'd lose control of the true Messiah and thus the whole influence and control he has over the Grail and his position)

Also the general view was that they were using perfect (well near as) good and evil people's DNA to mix into a perfect 50/50 blend (or as close to Jessy's blend as they can get). Using Jessy wouldn't work because he's already got the right mix so his DNA would be mixed.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






Overread said:


> Also the general view was that they were using perfect (well near as) good and evil people's DNA to mix into a perfect 50/50 blend (or as close to Jessy's blend as they can get).



How did they got Joan de Arc's blood?  Or other DNA samples from historically important people?


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How did they got Joan de Arc's blood?  Or other DNA samples from historically important people?





Spoiler



I don't think the scientific method being followed would survive close scrutiny.


----------



## Overread

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How did they got Joan de Arc's blood?  Or other DNA samples from historically important people?





Spoiler



The world of Preacher is clearly different to our own; whilst it has a sort of similar world atop the underneath is very different. The Grail itself has been going for generations and vampires are abound in the world. It could be that some former need or desire or concept resulted in them collecting blood of the important people in history. It might have been used for other purposes or been stored just because they could. Don't forget souls are a "real" thing in this world so perhaps it was linked to that. 

Another means might be that they collected the bones of those former people and somehow used science to clone or otherwise create blood with the same DNA with what residue is left in the corpse/bones. 


Another means might be that they contacted Heaven and Hell and got blood samples from each using their contacts. Or those housed within those two realms were brought back to Earth for a few moments to have their blood harvested. Considering the rules and world of Preacher this might be the most viable avenue toward getting blood of the dead.


----------



## REBerg

Overread said:


> Another means might be that they contacted Heaven and Hell and got blood samples from each using their contacts. Or those housed within those two realms were brought back to Earth for a few moments to have their blood harvested. Considering the rules and world of Preacher this might be the most viable avenue toward getting blood of the dead.





Spoiler



Given that Gan'ma has a private Hotline to Hell, Satan makes house calls and Hell runs a shuttle service in this reality, I vote for this explanation.


----------



## ctg

"He shall know my buttocks as few man has ever have" - Allfather



Spoiler: S03E09 - Schwanzkopf



So, the Messiah turned out to be the original one and not the Allfather. I thought that they were going to go down the line of Allfather making Jesse to release the Genesis and the mix at the end would turned out to be spoiled by something. I'm glad they didn't because the way Allfather went out was legendary. 

If Jesse had not stabbed him with that needle, maybe he could have controlled the Voice of God as he claimed in his last words: "I have never felt such power..." before he exploded and showered the room full of entrails. 






Oh man, I haven't giggled so hard for a while and I'm glad that Jesse didn't had to literally dive into Allfather backside to get back his soul. But, it leaves the question of what to do with the Messiah as I don't think Jesse for being Christian man, would want to kill willy nilly an innocent person. After all, it's not Messiah's fault that at the end he turned out to be something else than beautiful Jesus.

The other thing that I should have seen was Jesse's and Starr's fight after he returned and complimented Jesse on the results. I wondered earlier about what they were going to do with Herr Starr's scar and put it away at the back of the mind, but when I saw the result, I realised why he had started wearing hats. 






Another thing that had bothered me was Herr Starr's need for Jesse to take Messiah's role, but as soon as he explained Allfather "Nuke 'em All" plan I realised why. In fact, in his shoes I would have probably done the same and tried my best to recruit Jesse into the role.

Although Jesse's move to remove Allfather and the Grail from the picture was ballsy, Tulip turning under the overpass proved that she has the biggest balls of whole cast for calling Azrael as Satan's Bitch. There aren't many who play games with the Angel of Death and live to another day. If she hadn't felt something for sending an innocent soul in Hell, she could have managed to brag about being able to steal a case full of souls from the Master of Hell. It would have looked good on her criminal CV. 






Cassidy turned out to be a bit of disappointment, because after that first fight with Eccarius he should have gone straight into hunting him down instead of trying to talk his followers to flee. Almost everyone he has met has turned on him. The Children of the Night no different. There is no saviour in his life.  

Not even Jesse. In other words, Cassidy is a stranger in the paradise. He has no friends. Not even the old lady. 

Here's the question: what is going to happen in the season final now that Jesse has his power back?


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: R.I.P.



Rest in pieces, All Father. 
When you don't have an elephant gun at your disposal, a one-two punch of Tom/Brady Cocktail and Genesis will do the trick. The post-mortem delivery of Jesse's soul was disgustingly hilarious.
So was the wrestling match in All Father's meaty remains, pitting Jesse "The Preacher" against Herr "Dickhead" Starr. Once again, the musical accompaniment put the scene over the top with "Joy to the World." Starr's white Grail suit did a nice job of sopping up the blood.
Another high point in this highly humorous episode was the rescue of Hitler. The Highway to Hell populace includes what appear to be actual, World War II-vintage Nazis, complete with a Panzer tank. Apparently the guy Hitler called for help has friends in low places.

"No more hats." Genesis has spoken.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



a bit heavy on the arty elements in this episode a bit of a shift, then again this episode is one that started with something very fulfilling (Allfathers departure) and yet ends on a huge cliffhanger. Hliter's possible Nazi uprising in Hell - Jessy VS Grandma - the Devil and his antics - the Angel of Death and his clear thinking of his own agenda - Herr Starr and the Grail - and Cass and his Vampire friends - next week can't come soon enough!


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> So was the wrestling match in All Father's meaty remains, pitting Jesse "The Preacher" against Herr "Dickhead" Starr. Once again, the musical accompaniment put the scene over the top with "Joy to the World." Starr's white Grail suit did a nice job of sopping up the blood.



Oh man even reading this makes me giggle so hard. Definitely the most hilarious moment on this season. LOL. I have to watch it again.


----------



## Dave

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the question: what is going to happen in the season final now that Jesse has his power back?





REBerg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Another high point in this highly humorous episode was the rescue of Hitler. The Highway to Hell populace includes what appear to be actual, World War II-vintage Nazis, complete with a Panzer tank. Apparently the guy Hitler called for help has friends in low places.





Spoiler



They might not have been taken to Satan yet, but they appeared to have travelled a long way down the Highway to Hell. I'm assuming, therefore, that Jesse will still need to rescue Tulip and Eugene from the higher planes of Hell (it is Jesses' fault Eugene is there.) So, he is going to need Genesis to do that. After that... who knows?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S03E10 - The Light Above



So God was early in Jesse's life even if he didn't acknowledge it His existence. But Miss Marlee has always looked the same. She had Jesse's dad shot, and she sucked his mum's soul. So, no wonder why he's upset with the Angelville's business, because I would have done the same. Maybe the stranger thing is too Satan sitting in same table at the same day, almost as if the house in the celestial crossing point of some kind. 

How can these things happen there and not elsewhere? 

Well, these things aren't common practice in the world and we really don't know where the Highway to Hell really is other than it's somewhere in America's backyard, and common natzis can get there, while still wearing the red tRump cap on his head. I thought the fight inside the bus was interesting than what happened to Azrael and the Saint of Killer at outside. By far the Hitler vs Arseface match was the funniest, while I didn't like at all what a bitch Azrael turned out to be. 

She didn't even get a scrape, while the Saint got ran over by a Panzer IV. Maybe the most interesting thing is that God is riding with a new female and he still has the power to do whatever he wishes and nobody can do anything. Not even the so-called demons. 

The more intriguing detail is that He speak with same tone as the Genesis. Although his Genesis has angrier tone, God's voice is gentler and yet as powerful. Fear the God should be a thing, but it's not. He's letting things to happen as they are, and as Tulip wanted.

Why is that Tulip was given a chance to express her wish? She didn't wanted any as that fits her character, but if she has expressed her desires, I believe God would have granted her a favour against a favour - stopping Jesse Custer. 

But, was Cassidy's revenge God's intervention? I didn't see for him anyway to leave the trap. Why an old woman would ever reach up so high that Cassidy could bite her, unless she had prayed for God to give her tools to get rid of the monster in the basement?

Maybe the bigger question is why Grail consequently destroyed all those godless creatures, expect the grandma and funny fat man, now turned to a vampire. Maybe it is like Saint of Killers has said after he'd capped Satan that the rules are changed as the Hitler now sits in Horned One's office at the deepest hell, while dealing with what was left on his desk.



I loved this season. It was a return to the first one and topping the game. AMC has done a wonderful job on taking Preacher farer than the comic book depicted. Well done.


----------



## Overread

Spoiler



Ok so I thought Hitler would take over hell, but it didn't quite go how I thought at all! However it was fantastic! Interesting to see the bats fly out of Satan's head - I wonder if he's got a link to vampires there (we've not actually have a "reason" for vampires to exist) and that Hitlers take over might not last as long as he thinks. 

From what I gather Grandma and her Son hid in the only two coffins in the basement (as there were only two vampires originally) whilst the rest of the group ran in a panic. Some might have made it into the upper house that got lifted away, but that got dropped in the open so I suspect those two were the only survivors. Surprised they didn't join Tulip for revenge, then again that might be the end of their part of the story now.

Neat to see Herr Starr armouring up and taking measures to bring the Might of the Grail against Jessy; bit of a shame about Hoover, but it was a fitting death considering how he turned on Cass and also how shallow thinking he could be. 


God still seems to have mysterious elements to him, we still don't really know anything about him even though he's appeared a few times. Hard to tell if he's got a plan or if he's just winging it the whole way. We can't even trust anything he says to know if its true or fake. 

As for God and the Devil in Grandma's home, considering that the Devil had no real awareness of Jessy becoming the holder of Genesis I think that was   a symbolic display*. God on Jessy's shoulder making him leave the bat in his bed; the Devil at night at the table encouraging him to pick it up again to kill her. It might show how fine a line Jessy has walked through his life to be on the side of good and bad at the same time. 

*rather than a foretelling that the two had groomed Jessy to hold Genesis from a much earlier age.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler



Bad call on my part, concluding that the Highway to Hell and Hitler's Nazi rescuers were supernatural. I was fooled by the Panzer, which seemed an unlikely piece of equipment for neo-Nazis to acquire.
These pretenders had no idea what they were facing with the Saint of Killers and Sydney, the Angel of Death. I remain incredulous that the Saint is powerful enough to gouge Sydney's eyes out and kill his boss. It makes me wonder if he would have actually needed his six-shooter to crack Satan's braincase and release the bat colony.
Congratulations to Hitler on his promotion. It's quite a step from Maxi Grinders Employee of the Week to Head of Hell.
Sucking Gran'ma's soul supply dry with the same contraption she had used on others was a great decision by Jesse. Let the punishment fit the crime, I say. Her shriveled remains must have gone up like a piece of tissue paper when Jesse torched the house.
I was sorry to see Hoover go up in flames. Herr Starr's note that a new Hoover will be needed made me think that he has a supply of Hoover clones somewhere and that Malcolm Barrett still has a job.
That is, of course, if any member of the cast still has job security. I read somewhere that this episode may be the last for Preacher. I hope that's wrong.


----------



## Overread

Season 3 has 10 episodes so yes next week is the last Episode. This means that it is either the end (I've not read the comic to know) or that it will go into appealing for a continuation of its series. Considering its ratings are good its got a good chance of getting a fourth season.


----------



## REBerg

"The Light Above" was the 10th and final episode of the season. The jury is still out on season 4.
_Preacher_ is about in the middle of the AMC top show ratings.

AMC TV Show Ratings (updated 8/21/18) - canceled TV shows - TV Series Finale


----------



## Overread

I think there is generally a lot more chance for series like Preacher today than there was in the past. A lot of the newer companies like Amazon are keen to build a reputation for themselves and I think they are not yet big enough (in TV worlds) that they end up like the BBC - only ever going after the MOST profitable that gets the most mass appeal. 

It's a shame Firefly didn't come around now as they'd have more chance of at least being picked up by another studio than being left to die.

I'm actually surprised that "Into the Badlands" is just a bit more popular than Preacher! It's good, but I always felt it spent the whole of the first season just getting going whilst Preacher hit hte ground running. I guess the religious theme loses it some viewers and it might not be getting advertised as strongly as some other series which might mean many don't see it.


----------



## REBerg

_Preacher_ definitely hit the ground at a full gallop, but it took a while for those like myself -- unfamiliar with the comic version -- to catch up. Once I did (and became accustomed to the over-the-top violence) I have been thoroughly entertained by the series.
Today's canceled shows do have a shot at an afterlife these days via streaming services. Let's hope it doesn't come to that for _Preacher_.


----------



## REBerg

I just saw a Dalmatian on a TV commercial pushing Ozempic (some drug that does I don't know what. I'd follow directions and ask my doctor if it's right for me -- if I had a doctor) and thought "Hmm. How much did they have to pay God to be in that commercial?"


----------



## ctg

Ozark has a preacher, who also goes bad. Unlike in this series, he's role is closely matched to a role of local pastor in America's lake district. In the first season he's used to commit a crime, in the second one he advanced to actually commit a crime. I hope AMC gives the Preacher as chance to finish the story before they pull the plug on this.


----------



## REBerg

Preacher Season 4 Episode Guide
					

AMC has ordered Preacher 4 and is moving production to Australia for the end of Jesse, Tulip, and Cassidy's story.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Preacher Season 4 Episode Guide
> 
> 
> AMC has ordered Preacher 4 and is moving production to Australia for the end of Jesse, Tulip, and Cassidy's story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denofgeek.com



Well they took their time. I wonder was it a money question or simply because the Preacher is so weird that it might not have actually a great deal of fans.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Well they took their time. I wonder was it a money question or simply because the Preacher is so weird that it might not have actually a great deal of fans.


Must be the free publicity we're giving it.


----------



## ctg

REBerg said:


> Must be the free publicity we're giving it.



What a world would be like, if they actually gave some transparency to the viewing figures, including UK, EU and Australia? It is one of the few summer series that is meant for the SFF and H lovers.


----------



## ctg

> AMC’s _*Preacher*_ has just realised a release date for Season 4 of the series (*4 August*) but the announcement is bittersweet: *Season 4 will also be the last.*


 Preacher Season 4 will be the show’s last


----------



## Overread

Darn that's a shame, but I agree that at least as they know in advance they can at work toward producing a viable conclusion to the whole series. Then again if I recall right weren't they basically sort of heading toward the end of the comic through the series anyway. Ergo that we'd have expected the end in season 4 unless they strung it out.


----------



## ctg

The End?



Spoiler: S04E01 - He's Here



I have to say I never expect to see the end of Jesse or Tulip and Cassidy sitting in the purgatory, making afterlife jokes just before sex. The Precher is so controversial and it doesn't stop from shocking, but I also feel that it is a dark comedy that involves some impossible love, and scenes that you wouldn't find from anywhere else.

When we last time saw the Rreacher, Herr Dickhead were preparing to take on the only person, capable of holding the Word of God. Is there anything that can stop it? If the opening scene, with Jesse dropping off from a plane is a profilic vision then yes, The Grail found a way to bottle the Great Spirit and somehow deal with the carrier, who's not the Messiah.

Maybe the most shocking scene was to find an angel stuck in the well, unable to do much but whimper at the face of mere mortals. Cassidy explained the temple as "Lord Frankstein place," and he, "loved what they'd done with the place..." as if it were the truth. 

Funny thing about the Word of God is that even though Jesse holds the power of the Creation, but he never uses it to destroy or to create anything. Instead in the times he has used the power, it has only been to possess others will and make them to do what he wants. 

I guess the problem is in us mere mortals, as we are not equipped with a godlike intelligence and wisdom. Then again, God dressed in a dogsuit and decided to take a break. We simply cannot hold the imagination for making the universal creation. 

Believe it or not, but there has been studies in the conscious universe. Think about it for a minute, because the people are trying to say that the universe is one big conscious self, and therefore, it's thought is a creation. In a way it also explains the Matrix Theory, because if everything is a simulation inside this universal mind, it is no wonder why so many feels like we are not living in a reality.

Maybe in some other alternative world, Garth Ennis reality is real and what we see is just another mindfck. 






I loved the guest lecturer. He knew what he was doing, when he started working our beloved vampire. He knew what he was doing to inflict the pain, when he put on his little hat and grabbed Cassidy's little fellow. If that doesn't work, there are so many other places , where you can inflict most horrendous pain. 

To me, it was kind of stupid, to cut into a vampire, who has a regenerative power. Cutting into them is asking to be getting eaten. So, if you have a chance, dust them or become their friends, because there is no other choice ... if you want to live. 

I didn't expected jesse to go hand-on-hand when he came to Cassidy's rescue. In his shoes I would have freed the vampire and stepped back. That vampire has a gentle soul and he's not asking anyone to fight his battles. 

The funniest thing was seeing them trying to open the gate and not using the big button next to the gate. Think about it, Tulip had to climp on top of the mountain, in her platform shoes to fight with the Grail equivalent, while Jesse and Cassidy had their man-to-man. 

How did the Guest Lecturer became real again? And Tulip couldn't tell the truth to Jesse? 






What the ....? How could the dead dad be calling Jesse and telling him, "It's time to get back to work. It's time to find the God. Big things are coming for you." And then it was all dreams?


----------



## Overread

IT'S BACK!!! 
Episodes 1 and 2 are now up on Amazon Prime!


----------



## REBerg

*4.01/.02 Masada/Last Supper*

Oh, yeah! A double-dose of merry mayhem to launch the final season!



ctg said:


> The End?





Spoiler



If this entire season proves to be all flashback, that opening scene may well also be the final scene of the series.

Hats off to permanently buttheaded Herr Starr. What was that they used to replace his missing ear – one of Cassidy’s amputated, uh, “parts”?

New villain and Advanced Torture course guest lecturer, Frankie Toscani, seems to share Herr Starr’s survival abilities. Donning a yarmulke to repeatedly circumcise Cassidy was over-the-top.

I don’t understand how the plan to rescue Cassidy from Masada would end with the expectation that a vampire could stroll out into the blazing desert sun. Shouldn’t Jesse have brought an umbrella?

“Hold the door” went to a new level with Tulip’s command to her Genesis-generated lieutenant. The victim was amazingly conversational, despite her body being cut in half by the closing door. Apparently, Genesis also has a powerful pain-killing effect.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> Tulip couldn't tell the truth to Jesse?


I was expecting Jesse to use the voice: "Tell the truth"! I think he doesn't really want to know.


----------



## Foxbat

Just watched season one so I'm late to the party. Having never read the comic, I didn't have a clue what was going on for at least half the season but I did enjoy it. It carries a nice level of black humour and I love the Irish vampire character


----------



## MikeAnderson

I love the show. It does deviate in a lot of ways from the comic,(still a trip seeing Featherstone that malicious; she was the voice of reason in the Grail in the books.)but it maintains the spirit of the material.

It's not surprising Preacher would have a short series life. AMC has a habit of keeping series NOT related to Walking Dead a bit brief. (Breaking Bad was only 5 seasons long.)


----------



## Overread

In fairness with the story they've told in Preacher the TV series it seems to be getting a natural ending season where it should be. Ergo with the way they've set it up they likely couldn't take it further than another series easily. 



Foxbat said:


> Just watched season one so I'm late to the party. Having never read the comic, I didn't have a clue what was going on for at least half the season but I did enjoy it. It carries a nice level of black humour and I love the Irish vampire character



That's pretty normal for Preacher, you are left quite high and dry early on, but it builds on itself really well once it gets going and I think hangs enough of a tempting meat of story before the reader to pull them along past the confusing parts to where you've got "some" idea of what is going on in this mad world


----------



## ctg

The Wrath of God



Spoiler: S04E02 - Last Supper 



So, the dinosaurs did fck up. God told them not poop at front of him, and then not to eat the feces. Poor dinos didn't get the memo and ate they poop and it angered the Almighty so much so that when He had finished, he created us. 

The only question I have is how to Biblical Flood equates to this revelation? Are they going to show in this season other events made him pissed and start again from a clean slate? If you take into account the final revelation of God sitting in the attic, looking at all the miniatures that depict things that Jesse in his quest to find the Almighty has been using.

It's just I don't get the cock mountain? Is it a way of God saying piss off and leave him alone? 

To me it looks as if God took a vacation in the Preacher's world and He wanted to just live the life as normally as he could, without having to deal with the miracle business. It is as if He wanted to leave all of it behind and let the mankind to develop in any way they can through their free will.

Genesis steals that. It negates the free will and makes the subject supremely compliant, unless if they're so dump that they cannot understand English, even though it is considered to be one of the main languages on this world. And you saw Jesse using it commit all sorts of things that could be classed as miracles. 

It's just it's not the only miracle, because the Grail has their own methods, like for example cloning the messiah and the senior lecturer without really explaining  how it works. In fact, I cannot remember really an occasion, where they have explicitly told the audience what is really happening. 

All of it have been left for us to figure out.  

When you look at Tulip, you start to think why didn't you tried to Grail costume first instead shooting the Temple Mountain with RPGs? Maybe they needed to show her relentless nature instead of giving a solution straight hand. Then again, you think Cassidy and his problem of going out in the sunlight.

Why is that he didn't think about going on top and waiting for the nightfall, before he was committed to the escape? Is it really hard for him to check time or was his feeble excuse of escape just a measure of desperation?

He chewed through his own bloody feet, and were able to regenerate another one before the guards came to check him. It's not like they could do anything, because all the damage is rendered to nothing. So, in behalf of Herr Starr, why they had to staple a dick in his ear, instead of slicing one off from Cassidy and somehow putting it in instead of that willy?

Man, things that you'd think not happening are happening, because the Preacher as well as Garth Ennis likes to shock the audience. 

I didn't laugh at all in this episode, but I loved the car chase and seeing Jesse hell bent on getting back his lighter and the shoes. The costume makes the man, old actors used to say. In Jesse's case it is the truth. 

What is Arseface and the Saint of Killers doing? And why they haven't shown Hitler in charge of Hell yet?


----------



## Foxbat

Just ordered season 2 on DVD for a tenner. I'm catching up slowly


----------



## Judderman

MikeAnderson said:


> It's not surprising Preacher would have a short series life. AMC has a habit of keeping series NOT related to Walking Dead a bit brief. (Breaking Bad was only 5 seasons long.)


Very few series, other than perhaps comedies, keep up their quality standards beyond 4 seasons. 4/5 is quite a good run really.


----------



## ctg

"God's gone..." - Saint of Killers

The best episode in this season.



Spoiler: S04E03 - Deviant



God's gone and there's not much you can do about it, even though it strangely felt true when Arseface uttered: "That's probably part of God's plan as well." It is as if God had made it really hard for the Preacher and Genesis to find him.

What's weird is that He keeps surrounding Himself with masked people. Ones from the fringe groups. Then again, in a weird way it feels that all us are weird in our own way and being normal is something that sounds supremely abnormal. Just think about it. 

We all have our things and customs. You could even call it a bubble, and inside that bubble, we are normal, while to outsider things that we do are abnormal. In the show like the Preacher the weird is brought up at the centre, in the spotlight, and everyone you look in this world, look out of place. Even if they are in their element, like the Senior Lecturer. 






It must be him, instead of Herr Starr who thought it was a big thing to put Cassidy in a machine and ship his dismembered bits all over the world. The Angel in his cell put him in the right place, by mocking the Vampire's inability to get out from the Temple Fortress. He kept piling on the senior lecturer's words:

"So, what's the plan?" The Angel asked. "What are we going to do to get out from this one?"

"Nuffin," Cassidy replied and looked away as if he was ashamed.

"Right," Angel said, stunned by the reply. "We wait. We wait for the poorly to right. Then we bounce and seek, lash, rip and feed on a feast."

"I mean I'm not gonna do anything," Cassidy said, defeated. "Alright. Just let them take me."

"Well, that's boring..." Angel uttered, stunned by the vampire's defeat. "I liked the other plan better."

  






What do offer to Saint of Killer in a restaurant establishment other than whisky? A turtle pie. I loved the tension the hell's own hitman caused when the lady couldn't offer him some whisky. I though for sure that every fine restaurant would have some whisky hidden under the desk ... just in case you needed. 

Anyway, these places are true america, while some city scenes we usually see, are not. When you think about the Golden Age, Spielberg established the heart of the country at these countryside small towns, and Mister King did the same in his books.

It's kind of strange, how these scenes relay so well the atmosphere of the heartland. It's even weirder to think that both the Killer and the Arseface are in middle of the Bible Belt, talking about, "putting a bullet in God's brain," or rather, "avoid it." 

Where are the good Christians, defending "the God's plan?"

In Godless world, maybe things are like that. In Ireland however...






"God's watching over you," Mrs Cassidy uttered, when our depressed hero were still a human.

"Make us proud," The vicar shouted after them.  How wrong he was, when Billy  ended being blown to pieces by English oppressors. There was no proud moment in there. And certainly not at the marshland, where Cassidy ended up being a prey to an ancient one. 

As far I know Garth Ennis never wrote his backstory, and what we saw were totally new, and blessed by the creators. And for that I'm grateful that AMC chose to give the Preacher another season. Maybe they really have a heart for making full stories, even if TWD has gone forever. But, if compare that to the Game of Thrones, you can clearly see that AMC is truly amazing content producers. And they care for the stories.

The Preacher was a long time in a cult classic section, a fringe group item that only selected chose to read, because it was so controversial. To stay true, not that many watch this series, but then again, we are all weird and the Preacher is one of the most watched series in the late summer.






"Let's get you out of here," Preacher said. 

"No, I'm good," the Kid argued.

"You are not good," Preacher put back. "You are just a kid."

"A kid making thirty five bucks on hour in a third world country. Trust me Bro, you are the one with the problem." 

 

Oh man, that was funny and the following hall fight is bar with the first season motel scene and the best of DareDevil. You should never underestimate the determination of a dedicated clerk. He will get you out from the worst situations. In a way, it was even better, when they zoomed out. 

The Preacher never gives up. But he surely made a mistake, when he fired guns blindly. But he forgot the check the house for the man in the Dog costume. 






Hitler just happened "to be in town," and he had an offer to not to refuse, "Satan's dead and I'm in charge." How does that makes things better? Thing is he spoke the truth, when he said that the Preacher was. "never going to get to talk to God," because there was, "no way he could find Him." 

Well, he should have know that there no need to find Him, because He's everywhere.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: Deviant






ctg said:


> "Right," Angel said, stunned by the reply. "We wait. We wait for the poorly to right. Then we bounce and seek, lash, rip and feed on a feast."


What's up with that angel? Would he be "feasting" on flesh while Cassidy is guzzling the blood of their tormentors? I didn't know that angels are carnivores.
I have no idea of how the angel fits into the story. Is he hanging up there in chains to simulate hovering protectively over Cassidy? His pep talk to Cassidy was funny, and he did seem to bring the vampire out of depression.


ctg said:


> Anyway, these places are true america, while some city scenes we usually see, are not. When you think about the Golden Age, Spielberg established the heart of the country at these countryside small towns, and Mister King did the same in his books


These places are not representative of "true America" -- at least not yet. It saddens me that we are increasingly perceived as such.


ctg said:


> The Preacher never gives up. But he surely made a mistake, when he fired guns blindly.


Why, in the name of the Great Dalmatian, did Preacher choose to physically battle the cosplay crowd in the hall instead of immobilizing them with a single voice command? Did he need the exercise?
Taking the Genesis route would have avoided getting the girl killed. A wise-cracking kid like her might have made a great comic relief addition to the cast.


ctg said:


> Cassidy ended up being a prey to an ancient one. As far I know Garth Ennis never wrote his backstory


So Cassidy is only 125 years or so old? He's younger than I thought.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S04E04 - Search and Rescue



God is concerned over Humberdoo. Herr Starr certainly were scared over His plan on carving a vagina on Preacher's head... er, soul. He also showed that He's still powerful and ability to create biblical conditions has not gone anywhere. In a way the God in the Preacher is the old biblical god full of wrath and anger over the doings of the humankind.

Why is that God first left the Heaven, went touring in the US and then turned out to be highly against the carrier of the Genesis? Was it all in His plan?

If not then why Jesse didn't die on the plane crash or receiving biblical flood in their little dinky? Maybe the Genesis somehow can prevent the worst happening to its carrier. It certainly could turn the captain from panicking dingus to a moron, waiting for a rescue in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, somewhere off the Australia. 

I loved that Jesse continued using the Genesis to do magic on the dying man. He ended up claiming that he was the equivalent of God, yet, he was unable to produce them a rescue even though you'd think it is somehow possible.

When God snapped off Captain Steve's hand with a shark and then removed Jesse's sail I knew that there was not going to be a rescue ... unless somehow a human influence would enter into the picture.






I cheered on Cassidy taking down the Senior Lecturer. That ******* deserved to get eaten, but that was not what our beloved delivered as he decided to shove that 303 British Enfield in the place, where the sun doesn't shine. However, I don't think that's the end of the ******* as he has come back before. Maybe through Grail's cloning machine. 

If that is true, then why is that Herr Starr hasn't used the thing to make him a smooth replica instead of carrying on living in the d1ckhead body? 

I was upset that Cassidy's second attempt ended with Featherstone capturing the vampire. A meter away from Tulip. So close but so far. The angel called her "forbidden love," as if love between humans and the night creatures are somehow banned.

The third plan with killing the Angel worked but it frightened me that the Angel decided to capture the poor vampire and fly him straight into the sunlight.






I was certain that the High Emmissary was going to be Hitler, instead of the Christ. He surely acted super cool and charming to Tulip. Somehow Jesus was even able to see that Tulip was in trouble. It only took Herr Starr's idiotic visit to prove his point. But what the Son of God is able to do save a lost lamb? 

Not much I imagined. Tulip told it to his face that there was not going to nothing that Jesus could do, because it was, "going to be a jailbreak." Seeing Son of God doing one of those amazed me, and frankly, it should not have surprised me that how cool he took the proceedings, but it did ... until the plan failed. 

Man, Featherstone is powerful, devious and certainly the right lady to oppose Tulip. I also didn't believe that Jesus had a way to find a peaceful solution over the carnage. To be honest Preacher keeps shocking from episode to another, relentlessly and there is nothing in the TV history that is like it. Is it a good thing?


----------



## Dave

This 4th season began extremely slowly, even more slowly than the 1st season, but it has picked up now. It isn't as funny as previous seasons though and as you have outlined in the spoiler, I've no idea what God's plan is.


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> This 4th season began extremely slowly, even more slowly than the 1st season, but it has picked up now.



All of them have had pacing problems. All of them have had story problems. But overall AMC's crew has been able to sort both of them very nicely.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: Search and Rescue






Dave said:


> I've no idea what God's plan is.


You and every other mortal on Earth. 
I have a feeling that The Almighty is winging it here. After all, whatever happens or doesn't happen, it's all part of "God's Plan". Both God and the script writers can do no wrong. 



ctg said:


> The third plan with killing the Angel worked but it frightened me that the Angel decided to capture the poor vampire and fly him straight into the sunlight.


Yikes! I didn't realize that the angel wasn't just taking Cassidy on a payback joyride. I had forgotten about the angelic power to instantly regenerate upon being killed until the telltale flash of light took me back to all the heavenly hi-jinks of season one.
That being the case, shouldn't the angel be thanking Cassidy for getting him out of his chains, which he apparently could not do on his own? A little neck-noshing was a small price to pay for freedom. Do angels even feel pain?



ctg said:


> I was certain that the High Emmissary was going to be Hitler, instead of the Christ. He surely acted super cool and charming to Tulip. Somehow Jesus was even able to see that Tulip was in trouble. It only took Herr Starr's idiotic visit to prove his point. But what the Son of God is able to do save a lost lamb?
> 
> Not much I imagined. Tulip told it to his face that there was not going to nothing that Jesus could do, because it was, "going to be a jailbreak." Seeing Son of God doing one of those amazed me, and frankly, it should not have surprised me that how cool he took the proceedings, but it did ... until the plan failed


I laughed when JC discovered his empathetic powers of persuasion have limits. It should be hilarious when he jumps into action hero mode.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Yikes! I didn't realize that the angel wasn't just taking Cassidy on a payback joyride.



It surely looked like that the sunlight was casting down in the well, where his corpse was hanging from the chains.



REBerg said:


> Do angels even feel pain?



Yes, you're able to see him flinch, when Cassidy bites him in the neck and in the first season it was established that they do feel pain, but the death is making everything okay again.



REBerg said:


> I laughed when JC discovered his empathetic powers of persuasion have limits. It should be hilarious when he jumps into action hero mode.



Oh you saw the preview on next weeks action back JC doing a bank heist clip? Man, it is going to be spectacular and I like that JC follows the classical style, instead of them making him black.


----------



## ctg

"Hhrrmm" - Saint of Killers



Spoiler: S04E05 - Bleak City



I don't get why they had to change the settings they'd alredy shown in the last episode for Arseface and Saint of Killers arrival to Australia. Why they had to redo the sighting of Preacher and slightly alter of how it happened? 

It makes no sense, just like I understand for why Saint of Killers didn't fire his guns, even though he had Jesse in his sights. Frankly, we have seen his bullets travelling through the earth, so hitting Jesse through the walls and pillars would not have been a big deal. So, I doubt that Saint of Killers really want to kill Jesse, because if he would, he'd done it already. The innocent people doesn't matter, they are just collateral damage. Could it be that Eugene is changing the way of how the Saint thinks or is it the old rule, "Don't fire at what you cannot see," that is playing in his head?

The Saints answer was: "He knows that if he doesn't come back, I'll hurt you," which is strange by it's standards. Something has changed in his ever since he put the Satan out of his days. Nobody is spared in his books. Nobody. Yet, he doesn't start killing unless it's necessary to do so to get some peace and quiet around. Except, with Arseface hanging by his side, there's never peace. 

It was stranger that after the construction site attack the Saint didn't started killing everyone, even though they'd hurt him with the demolishing ball. Man, if I'd been in the construction crew, I would have soiled my pants.  

Later on Jesse said, "You put your faith in the Preacher and your Preacher let you down." I don't think personally that as long as the Saint is alive, either one of them are redeemed. Especially not after Eugene's act.






It is kind of mysterious that they didn't show Cassidy ended in the bar, while wearing one tunic. Did the angel give it him? It annoyed me that he chose to lie to Tulip, but it annoyed me more that the Angel didn't say anything to the Jesus Christ. Those two were stunned on seeing each others. 

Tulip said, "Jesus wants to go to Las Vegas," and "It's long road with a handsome Jesus," as if she had already made her mind about having sex with the Christ. If Maria Magdalena could do it, why not her as well? Although after she'd said that to the vampire, she went on and questioned Jesus will. The Christ answered, "I was made to walk to Earth."

I'm glad Tulip didn't made him to do that, but instead made him to ride shotgun, while they were heading to the City of Sins. It disappointed me that the bank robbery didn't turn out be the real thing. It disappointed me more that JC said at the end no to Las Vegas. He had a second chance to do whatever he wanted, and yet, the old way were better.






Awwwww. So sweet. The angel was cast out of the Heaven, he fell down on Earth and was prisoner, tortured, and forgotten for God knows how long, and then, soon after he got out, he met with his lover. Man, that makes me feel good as one day I'll do the same thing. Don't think I'll be sporting with a lizard tail though. "Forbidden Love is the best thing," the Angel said.

Hhhmmmm, is that the same thing Walter White uttered in the Breaking Bad? After the sex the Angel and the Demon had a fight.  Too bad we didn't see most of it.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> "You put your faith in the Preacher and your Preacher let you down." I don't think personally that as long as the Saint is alive, either one of them are redeemed. Especially not after Eugene's act.


Eugene shooting Jesse took me by surprise. Apparently Eugene's time in Hell and his extended association with the Killer of Saints have given his formerly innocent soul an appetite for revenge. In other words, Eugene has become more like the rest of us. 


ctg said:


> It makes no sense, just like I understand for why Saint of Killers didn't fire his guns, even though he had Jesse in his sights. Frankly, we have seen his bullets travelling through the earth, so hitting Jesse through the walls and pillars would not have been a big deal. So, I doubt that Saint of Killers really want to kill Jesse, because if he would, he'd done it already. The innocent people doesn't matter, they are just collateral damage. Could it be that Eugene is changing the way of how the Saint thinks or is it the old rule, "Don't fire at what you cannot see," that is playing in his head?
> The Saints answer was: "He knows that if he doesn't come back, I'll hurt you," which is strange by it's standards. Something has changed in his ever since he put the Satan out of his days. Nobody is spared in his books. Nobody. Yet, he doesn't start killing unless it's necessary to do so to get some peace and quiet around. Except, with Arseface hanging by his side, there's never peace.


That could be the case. The KOS/AF forced bonding has modified both characters -- KOS toward good, AF toward evil.


ctg said:


> It disappointed me that the bank robbery didn't turn out be the real thing. It disappointed me more that JC said at the end no to Las Vegas. He had a second chance to do whatever he wanted, and yet, the old way were better.


Yeah, I was really looking forward to JC turning into a bad ass. I guess divine conscience kicks in even before a sinful act is committed.

Another thing that surprised me was how little respect Herr Starr gave Hitler. Sure, he's not Satan, but I would think that the head administrator of Hades would be held in a little higher regard by God's henchmen.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Another thing that surprised me was how little respect Herr Starr gave Hitler. Sure, he's not Satan, but I would think that the head administrator of Hades would be held in a little higher regard by God's henchmen.



Hitler doesn't have leverage. His number one hitman is hunting down Jesse. The other one is dead, shot by the Saint. The hell guardians aren't on his side. All he has is his reputation. I think Herr Starr knowns it all and Hitler would have had that femme fatale by his side, everything would have been different. Then on top of all of it, is the God Factor, what He might have told to the head of Grail that Hitler doesn't have real power.


----------



## ctg

"I love you so, so much," Abraham.



Spoiler: S04E06 - The Lost Apostole 



I kind of like the artistic depiction on the fate of Abraham. The language fit better the modern viewer than using the actual bible text, and trying to make it so that everyone can believe in the story. But it was interesting to find out that God "reminisces" the good old times through old videos. 

It does not explain why he's absent and angry to the people for allowing JC to arrange Apocalypse with Hitler and the Grail. What does Grail lose if they don't go with the big agenda and disallow the end game?






Why does God build models from the things he's using the real life? I know that He's sarcastic and loves good humour, but still why the models, when soon according to AllFather everything's gone, and He'll have to restart everything again.

AllFather said: "Souls are coming in bulk," as if the souls are the most precious commodity in the universe. It is strange that there is really these myths about souls being in finite number, and some of them get recycled, meaning that some will get a second chance on Earth. 

Nobody has never explained why some of the souls are more important than the others. Why some get elevated to Heaven and others sent to Hell? Yet, even then, there are those who'll never get in either one of the places and their doomed to live in their incorporial life lost, without a chance for anything else. Not even used and consumed by the higher beings like for example what Jesse's Grandma did at Louisina swamps.






LOL. I cannot believe for one second that Aussie coppers bought for one second the duo demanding to see the commissioner. It's true that there are as many characters as there are people. Still, two looking like that and acting as if they are world owning yanks, went a bit too far. More interesting fact is that they didn't needed the whole acts as Jesse's killer were sitting "downstairs," and he wasn't the Saint of Killers. 

Why Arseface would take blame for Jesse's death? It's stupid idea to sent the Saint of Killers in the jail, but without the bloody body to prove he shot the preachers, the whole act is about trading one hell to another. Australian prison system cannot be the hotel of wonders. It cannot be as good as their people are. 

Their search in the outback was useless, just like the idea that they could somehow find the Saint and Jesse in the wilderness. What I don't get is how Tulip did find out God's hiding place? What lead her to suspect there's something going on in the old caravan.






The Saint of Killer's breath is superheated air and it can heat a treated blade in matter of seconds. Why does he needs six shooters if he'll have magic living inside him? Why does he need Jesse to kill God? 

We knew that he wanted to have a revenge, but everything seems to now lead to the fact that God predicted it. We don't know how, but it is as if He doesn't want to meet the carrier for "The Voice of God," because it somehow can affect him. Is it true or is it bullsh** and He doesn't just want to deal with the business?

"You cannot kill Him," Jesse claimed. 

"Forty four Walker. The most powerful handgun ever made," The Saint argued. "And mine can shoot through planets. I can kill Him."

As he claimed Jesse understood that the Saint needs him. Otherwise he would have been dead for a long time. The suffering in his life has thought him everyone has their place. Everyone though has their place, and they have their limits. The Saint pushed right buttons, when he forced Jesse's hand through the farm family slaughter. 

Maybe that is the escalation AllFather meant is happening with the Phase II. Maybe the worst things we can imagine gets done, like Australia fighting the war in the South China Sea. In our world that is a very real possibility nobody wants to see. 

"I cannot let you Kill him," Jesse claimed. "I'll die before that happens."

Well, to be honest, I'd do the same thing. Some things are just sacred and cannot be done. God could be amused on the fact, and maybe feel for a moment excited it's happening, but then He would change the rules and make Saint's gun to be toys, instead of the real thing. 

The rescue was the second best scene in this episode. Although I cannot believe Jesse could run as fast as plane flies to get in the plane, and the Saint freezing as he realises his price is flying away and firing at the plane could bring down his plan. In his shoes I would have pulled the trigger just to get the revenge in.






So Herr Starr made a deal with God to get back being handsome if he'll deliver everything that God wants. Why cannot he understood that He's not going to deliver when the Apocalypse arrives. After all AllFather is just a mortal, and when everyone's dead, there's no need to stay true to his words. He should have understood God was laughing at him. 

It was a sadistic thing God decided to rip Herr Starr balls with one of his hardier creatures. In some way it brought in satisfaction as Starr has been a total d1ck for most of the series. And at the end God got what he wanted with Jesse dropping down next to the fallus shaped mountain, bring the season beginning scene around in full circle. 

This, however is not the end, as I believe there's next a two part final. Hopefully it will tie up all loose strands and explain some things.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.06 The Lost Apostle



Cassidy and Tulip rampaging across Australia was pure _Mad Max_ meets_ The Blue Brothers_. They are certainly more on a more godly mission than Dan Aykroyd and John Belushi ever were, although this time it's more of a mission _against _God.
I can see why God has given his stamp of approval to a second apocalypse. Apparently he values the planet He created more than the dominate lifeform destroying it.
I can't see how sparking a war between Australia and New Zealand is going to serve that purpose. Neither country has nuclear weapons. Maybe He should go back to the tried-and-true method of flooding the earth.
Jesus and Hitler dickering at the conference table over who gets possession of the souls to be released by the apocalypse lent a comic element to the situation. Apparently God has given Herr Starr full authority to steer the negotiations. After all, Klaus is on a first-name basis with the Almighty.
Jesse and the Saint of Killers are the ultimate odd couple. The Saint plans to kill God, yet somehow he needs Jesse, who has vowed to protect God, to do the job. I had theorized that Jesse needed to be the person pulling the triggers of the Saint's planet-penetrating shootin' irons, but Jesse's attempt to turn the tables indicated that the guns are somehow keyed to the Saint.
Now over the halfway mark for this series-ending season, I am still perplexed about how it will end.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I can't see how sparking a war between Australia and New Zealand is going to serve that purpose. Neither country has nuclear weapons.



I heard it as South China Sea. Thank you for the correction. Neither country has nukes, but they have a capability of making them and installing them in already provided weapons, like australian Jassms.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it as South China Sea. Thank you for the correction. Neither country has nukes, but they have a capability of making them and installing them in already provided weapons, like australian Jassms.





Spoiler



Could be the South China Sea. I may have missed that reference.
New Zealand's deputy prime minister is dismembered and dropped off in a box, and an atomic bomb is about to be detonated in Australia. With Grail operatives apparently behind both actions, it seems that the intent is to goad both countries into hostile actions against each other.
Why? I don't know. I suppose a worldwide Armageddon could be initiated by lesser events.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.07 Messiahs



R.I.P. Jesse “Preacher” Custer.

That sentiment applies only to the body buried in the Outback. Jesse’s soul, or whatever you want to call it, will obviously not experience peace any time soon.

Under Hitler’s management, is Hell violating standard policy? I thought that the condemned were perpetually punished by reliving the worst experience of their lives.

Jesse’s eternal sentence is undergoing revision after each failure to convince him to take God’s place. Knowing that he is being shown “filmstrips,” why would he accept being told that any presentation was the real thing?

Will Cassidy and Tulip join forces with the Saint of Killers on their mission to get Godly revenge? Their kidnapping of Humperdoo from the Jewish synagogue was a hoot. The dancing idiot messiah really steals the show at every sound of music.

I feel sorry for Herr Starr, who seems to have lost yet another key body part.

I liked the flashback showing God’s decision to bugout when told Genesis had escaped. So, the dog suit was an impulse buy?


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Under Hitler’s management, is Hell violating standard policy? I thought that the condemned were perpetually punished by reliving the worst experience of their lives.



No, they are put in the cells, and every once and while, they'll get out to be put in another cell. All of it makes it easier for the Saint to go to collect Jesse to finish his plan. 



REBerg said:


> Will Cassidy and Tulip join forces with the Saint of Killers on their mission to get Godly revenge?



I'll doubt it. I felt Tulip's action was justified, while Cassidy's top up was unnecessary. 



REBerg said:


> So, the dog suit was an impulse buy?



Something he needed. Just like it is with the ladies.

Thank you for putting up the post.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> I'll doubt it. I felt Tulip's action was justified, while Cassidy's top up was unnecessary.


At least he seems to have spared the farmer. He'll just need to go the store for eggs.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm only half way through season 2 but now thoroughly enjoying this dark comedic romp


----------



## ctg

Foxbat said:


> I'm only half way through season 2 but now thoroughly enjoying this dark comedic romp



Thank you for saying it. I feel there's not that many people watching the series.


----------



## Foxbat

ctg said:


> Thank you for saying it. I feel there's not that many people watching the series.


I've been passing the DVDs on to my brother and his girlfriend and they're both loving it too. 
This definitely deserves an audience


----------



## ctg

"I gave you free will..." - God



Spoiler: S04E08 - Fear The Lord



"I gave you all free will and you failed." What a horrible God. I cannot say that God in the Preacher is the one from the Old Testament. In fact, I cannot understand what is he seeing on Earth, when he's an universal being. For that I refer you to the opening scene of the Preacher, where Genesis flies through the interstellar space to reach Earth and finally Jesse. 

The episode opens up a lot on what God did when he left Heaven, and it is interesting that in similar way to the Lucifer, Preacher's God sought out things to be frowned upon. The dog costume, biker girls, mobile home, beer and giving hell to the people, like Herr Starr for trying to help him. 

It makes me think that His whole agenda was for the humanity to cock-up. All the rules were there so that He could feel full filled, and frustrated at the end. It is no wonder why the Saint of Killers is hunting down the Almighty or even went back to Hell to collect Jesse.

Still what was the point of making ants to crawl up to Jesse's rectum? Sure, the Hell is a place for suffering, even if it's by the old methods. You have to wonder why the El Capitan wasn't informed about the fate of Jesse? Did Hitler approve everything?

For Jesse, he should have understood that eventually he was going to get back to Earth, just like Eugene or Hitler. Nothing in Hell ... or for that matter, in Heaven last forever. 

Then comes the case of Herr Starr. I really hated how he was rendered to be an impessile by showing the flashback memory scene of him receiving the eye scar. Before that scene, the eye scar was cool and gave him character, afterwards, despise. 

Now, I hate him as a character, while before hand he was one of the cool ones. Like many of them actually were. In fact, I'm not sure if I want to watch the final episodes. 

One thing I have to say, 






I liked the tribute to the Monthy Python's restaurant scene. I was totally fitting, even if it was super weird. LULz


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.09 Fear of the Lord



The God of the Old Testament was rather benign compared to this version.
He is downright sadistic.
God biting Jesse's eye out was over the top, as was His continuing torture of Herr Starr. Summoning a wild animal to rip off his manhood was bad enough. Was it also part of God's plan to have the local cavemen replace Herr Starr's missing parts with a metal spigot and feed him a tasty stew made from his own leg?
Having the poor guy walk around displaying his new prosthesis was more disturbing than humorous. Having his nipples ripped off by his failed hanging attempt was too much.



ctg said:


> Then comes the case of Herr Starr. I really hated how he was rendered to be an impessile by showing the flashback memory scene of him receiving the eye scar. Before that scene, the eye scar was cool and gave him character, afterwards, despise.
> 
> Now, I hate him as a character, while before hand he was one of the cool ones. Like many of them actually were. In fact, I'm not sure if I want to watch the final episodes.


Yeah, he does lose a lot of his appeal if his sole motivation has been regaining his "beauty." After all, God is only a miracle-worker, not a plastic surgeon.
I will, however, continue watching. I've invested too much time in this crazy series to miss the final two episodes.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> the local cavemen



Opal miners. They might look like the caveman, but they ain't ones. You look in the past and you'll find Denisovans. They like around 40 000 years ago, and they were much, much more sophisticated to people living in just caves. They had cultivated animals, they do farming, and they even had means to make metal alloys, and polish stone and even drill holes. So, don't underestimate the ingenuity of the cavemen as the Preacher ones were sophisticated enough to use a circle saw to separate limps.  



REBerg said:


> I've invested too much time in this crazy series to miss the final two episodes.



Me too.


----------



## Dave

Just discovered that it is cancelled.


----------



## ctg

Dave said:


> Just discovered that it is cancelled.



Yes, they are bringing the story close. There is no need for the extra time.


----------



## REBerg

ctg said:


> Yes, they are bringing the story close. There is no need for the extra time.


No point in praying for another season.


----------



## ctg

"What did you do???" -- God



Spoiler: S04E09 - Overture



"The Sinners, the Denegenerates and the Desperatos will get theirs," Herr Starr claimed, while the show placed the titles on the trio coming back the way Cassidy left the temple mountain. Except, I don't get why our favourite vampire would be tagged as degenerate, when there's on serving the apocalypse.

Cassidy was never a degenerate and it wasn't his fault that a vampire bit him. More so I don't get why the angel and the demon would bless Jesse, when all they'd been doing has been smacking each other that the poor muslim cafe owner to deal with a pile of corpses.

It's just so wrong. Just like it's wrong for a minister to tell Arseface, "there's no plan for someone like you." Well yeah, in the Preacher's universe, God only cares about one, and the rest can go to oblivion as far as he's concerned. So why God sent the vampire back, healed, and returned to a human form, when he's refusing to do that to Humberdo?

"A second chance," He claimed. I, for one, don't believe it for one second, when He is so willingly going erase the humanity for a degenerated boy. All He needed was Cassidy to keep peace, while the time would run out to the final act.  An act of disappointments...

God wasn't interested on his son. He wasn't even interested to bring in full apocalypse. Who knows what He really wants. He told Tulip that he wanted a fight, but he didn't wanted to do it with the Saint of Killers or Jesse. All He wanted was to play with them and then He said, "All I wanted is Genesis."

I'm glad that Jesse figured it out sooner than God said it. Why would He want to fight with a power of a deity?  

It was a big satisfaction to finally see the Saint of Killers facing God. Mind full of anger. hands ready to pull out hell forged six shooters, and then he turned, because God showed him a promise of past changed. I don't believe it for one second. 

What is going on? Why would a demon turn to a saint all of sudden? This is so weird.


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler






ctg said:


> What is going on? ... This is so weird.


Well, you've managed to summarize the whole series in two brief sentences. 
Man, I thought for certain that the bucket of blood that God was dumping on Cassidy to revive him was Tulip's blood, and the last drops were going to be followed by Tulip's severed head rolling out.
What made Jesse think that God would allow the Saint of Killers to kill him? Despite the intensity of the Saint's need for revenge, God had only to display his dead child's doll to turn the Saint's murderous rage toward Jesse.
To paraphrase your words of wisdom, WTF?.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> What made Jesse think that God would allow the Saint of Killers to kill him? Despite the intensity of the Saint's need for revenge, God had only to display his dead child's doll to turn the Saint's murderous rage toward Jesse.



I cannot really explain anything. Maybe God Almighty just knows everything, and the Saint's weakness was the fluffy bunny. Weird and totally WTF. LOL 

Try to explain this to a young one and I'd say WTF is absolutely the best explanation.


----------



## ctg

Spoiler: S04E10 - End of the World



I really don't know what to say. Well, I do, but I don't want to, just like Cassidy would have said. The reason is, Preacher build up towards massive bang at the end, but it ended up being a flat whistle.

The what you might be calling bang ended up coming from Saint's gun as he ended the God and then sat down on the golden throne to release the aliens in the universe. Before that, according to the Almighty himself, there was no such things. Everything was centred at the Earth. 

Why? Don't ask me. Ask Him, except you can, because that one was a fictional God, almost to very end, and He would never come back thanks to the deal Jesse had made. Frankly, a lot of it felt manufactured, and weird. 

A Disney like ending. Especially the way Herr Starr's hair became even more magnificent in between the episodes  or the fact that Tulip and Jesse lived up to hundred five ... while still being together ... for some reason. Another thing is he didn't had Genesis, as that one was released after Jesse used to manage the God.

Why there had to be final episode where they could show the Genesis being able to manipulate celestial beings and overpower their own 'magic' ... I don't know. In fact, even though the producers did a marvellous job at the end to solve all the loose strands, I still have questions. Like for example why Cassidy chose to avoid and then condemn himself to a fiery death? What happened to the angels? What is happening at the Hell?


----------



## Dave

I gave up asking these questions some time ago. Completely unfathomable.


----------



## Foxbat

I'm still way behind. I've just started season 3. Tulip says she's going to kick God's ass. My money's on Tulip


----------



## REBerg

Spoiler: 4.10 End of the World



Paraphrasing Jesse's Angelville fight emcee line borrowed from _Gladiator_, "Were you not entertained?"

I was. As much as I had hoped to have everything neatly stitched together in a logical series finale, I wasn't surprised when it didn't.
_Preacher_ is the most unique series I've ever watched. I've never seen humor more darkly expressed.

I enjoy shows that make me struggle to understand them. I may be slower than others, but it this episode did seem to me to contain several revelations.

I had wondered why God had such a convoluted plan to destroy Humanity when, as Jesse said, he could end things on his own. As I now understand it, the Creator simply wasn't getting enough love from his creations, which angered him to the point of insanity.

He had, however, given his Humankind free will, which somehow prevented him from ending us on his own. He apparently could not go back on his promise to Humanity, yet he could ignore his deal with Jesse to stay out of Heaven.

I also didn’t realize that the angel and his demon lover were the parents of Genesis. Funny that the offspring of two subordinate celestial beings would have greater power than the Almighty.

As much as I enjoyed the series, I will probably not add it to my video library. I don’t think I could watch it again just to see what I had missed.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

REBerg said:


> Spoiler: 4.10 End of the World
> 
> 
> 
> Paraphrasing Jesse's Angelville fight emcee line borrowed from _Gladiator_, "Were you not entertained?"
> 
> I was. As much as I had hoped to have everything neatly stitched together in a logical series finale, I wasn't surprised when it didn't.
> _Preacher_ is the most unique series I've ever watched. I've never seen humor more darkly expressed.
> 
> I enjoy shows that make me struggle to understand them. I may be slower than others, but it this episode did seem to me to contain several revelations.
> 
> I had wondered why God had such a convoluted plan to destroy Humanity when, as Jesse said, he could end things on his own. As I now understand it, the Creator simply wasn't getting enough love from his creations, which angered him to the point of insanity.
> 
> He had, however, given his Humankind free will, which somehow prevented him from ending us on his own. He apparently could not go back on his promise to Humanity, yet he could ignore his deal with Jesse to stay out of Heaven.
> 
> I also didn’t realize that the angel and his demon lover were the parents of Genesis. Funny that the offspring of two subordinate celestial beings would have greater power than the Almighty.
> 
> As much as I enjoyed the series, I will probably not add it to my video library. I don’t think I could watch it again just to see what I had missed.


Have you read the comics?


----------



## ctg

I think AMC could have done better job if they would have had scripts for all four seasons. They could have made an effort to make more sense, and give the viewers something to contemplate instead of putting time and effort on making weird weirder. Preacher has put that on eleven, to lend the line from great Spinal Tap movie. 

In fact, the weird never stops, but it's not as epic as what you can get from a drummer turning suddenly into a green pea. I, for one, felt that in the Preacher they could have given better explanations to all things spiritual instead of playing with the symbolic images. They could have given better explanations to Grail, AllFather, Angels and Demons, God wanting to have a vacation and see the Creation, J and the mistake, Heaven and Hell ... there's just too many questions left in the air. I don't think they could provide on those things even if AMC would do a movie.

All is left for the audience to decipher. Is it a good thing? With some series, yes, but with the Preacher, no. 

Was there any successful jokes in the season 4?


----------



## ctg

> It's Team Jesse versus the Grail, as a vengeful God vows to bring on the apocalypse, in the fourth and final season of _Preacher_, AMC's adaption of the DC comic series created by Garth Ennis and Steve Dillon. It pains me greatly to say this, since I love the show despite its flaws, but this final season is mostly an unfocused, rambling, incoherent mess. Fortunately, it's ultimately redeemed by a satisfying and surprisingly moving finale.


 Despite a solid finale, Preacher’s final season was mostly a godawful mess



> Alas, much of the season makes very little sense, with characters aimlessly traversing the globe from Masada to Australia and plenty of places in between. It's as if the writers had to produce 10 episodes but only had sufficient material for four or five.





> Plus, the writers have taken the show's already over-the-top approach to comic book violence to ridiculous extremes. They're trying so hard to shock, but when you open your series with balls-to-the-wall carnage, it's tough to keep upping the ante without viewers simply become numb to the horrors. I've praised the show in the past for leaning into the crazy without apology, "achieving a perfect tonal mix of horror, humor, and pathos." But the tone has been consistently off this season.





> I'm all the more frustrated that so much of this final season proved a joyless slog to watch, because the last two episodes mark a welcome return to _Preacher_'s top form—a reward for anyone who managed to stick with it to the end. It's equal parts funny, horrifying, and emotionally satisfying, especially when it comes to the fates of Jesse, Tulip, and Cassidy. *It's a shame that earlier episodes never reach the same level, but at least the series got a solid farewell in the end. *


----------



## svalbard

REBerg said:


> Spoiler: Best Scenes for 3.05 - The Coffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse and Tulip vs. Jody and T.C. (including “found object bathroom weaponry”), done to the tune of Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London"
> Tulip vs. a bald yet surprisingly robust Gran’ma (which could have used some kicky music of its own)
> Messiah Humperdoo's virtuoso soft-shoe performance for Jaba the Pope
> Cassidy's realization that his hot internet date is a faux vampire, followed by the revelation that she is a member of a group headed by someone who appears to be as bonafide in the vampire department as Cassidy
> Jody's continued property losses -- first his Zippo to Jesse, then his lock-picking pen to Tulip (however will he complete that crossword puzzle?)
> "Marshall" Jesse and the Duke teaming up to gun down nogoodniks in the black-and-white old west
> I had thought that simply killing Gran’ma to break the spell she held on Jesse was a little too easy, but I didn't see the life link to Tulip coming.
> I didn't understand the science behind Jesse's explosive escape from the coffin. It was only air being pumped to him, not pure oxygen.




Really, really late to this and catching up. I loved this episode with the horror growing from Grandma and those scenes with The Duke. Excellent. 

Don't know why I left it so late to get back to this but enjoying it now.


----------



## ctg

svalbard said:


> Don't know why I left it so late to get back to this but enjoying it now.



You know that we would have loved for you commenting, but I get that the series isn't for everyone. Who is your favourite character and does the black humour work for you?


----------



## svalbard

Favourite character has to be Herr Starr. He captures all of the ridiculousness of the show and his comic touch is excellent. Black humour at it's best.

However he is just one of many great characters. Tulip, Hitler, The Saint of Killers, Cassidy and I had a soft spot for the two 'Angels' from S1.


----------



## ctg

svalbard said:


> I had a soft spot for the two 'Angels' from S1.



You will see them again.


----------



## svalbard

ctg said:


> "He shall know my buttocks as few man has ever have" - Allfather
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: S03E09 - Schwanzkopf
> 
> 
> 
> So, the Messiah turned out to be the original one and not the Allfather. I thought that they were going to go down the line of Allfather making Jesse to release the Genesis and the mix at the end would turned out to be spoiled by something. I'm glad they didn't because the way Allfather went out was legendary.
> 
> If Jesse had not stabbed him with that needle, maybe he could have controlled the Voice of God as he claimed in his last words: "I have never felt such power..." before he exploded and showered the room full of entrails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I haven't giggled so hard for a while and I'm glad that Jesse didn't had to literally dive into Allfather backside to get back his soul. But, it leaves the question of what to do with the Messiah as I don't think Jesse for being Christian man, would want to kill willy nilly an innocent person. After all, it's not Messiah's fault that at the end he turned out to be something else than beautiful Jesus.
> 
> The other thing that I should have seen was Jesse's and Starr's fight after he returned and complimented Jesse on the results. I wondered earlier about what they were going to do with Herr Starr's scar and put it away at the back of the mind, but when I saw the result, I realised why he had started wearing hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing that had bothered me was Herr Starr's need for Jesse to take Messiah's role, but as soon as he explained Allfather "Nuke 'em All" plan I realised why. In fact, in his shoes I would have probably done the same and tried my best to recruit Jesse into the role.
> 
> Although Jesse's move to remove Allfather and the Grail from the picture was ballsy, Tulip turning under the overpass proved that she has the biggest balls of whole cast for calling Azrael as Satan's Bitch. There aren't many who play games with the Angel of Death and live to another day. If she hadn't felt something for sending an innocent soul in Hell, she could have managed to brag about being able to steal a case full of souls from the Master of Hell. It would have looked good on her criminal CV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassidy turned out to be a bit of disappointment, because after that first fight with Eccarius he should have gone straight into hunting him down instead of trying to talk his followers to flee. Almost everyone he has met has turned on him. The Children of the Night no different. There is no saviour in his life.
> 
> Not even Jesse. In other words, Cassidy is a stranger in the paradise. He has no friends. Not even the old lady.
> 
> Here's the question: what is going to happen in the season final now that Jesse has his power back?



That was fairly revolting.


----------



## ctg

svalbard said:


> That was fairly revolting.



What do you think about the Grail in general?


----------



## svalbard

I think they are preposterous and deliberately so. They are an homage to comic book villains or I suppose to great spy movie villains of the 60s and 70s. I think Blofeld was mentioned earlier. But I do love Herr Starr and his team.

Overall I think the characters are really well drawn in the series and the cast is excellent.


----------



## svalbard

Finished Season 3.  This was really good, an improvement on S2, which was slightly disappointing after the brilliant first season. Although S2 was still better than a lot of shows on at the moment.

The good to thing about catching up on old series is that you don't have to wait for the new season so looking forward to S4 over the next the few weeks. 

Loads to look forward to especially the budding partnership of Eugene and The Saint of Killers.


----------



## ctg

svalbard said:


> especially the budding partnership of Eugene and The Saint of Killers.



I wouldn't call it a partnership. Eugene doesn't want to be in it, and the Saint, well... you'll see. 

What do you think about the Dog (costume)?


----------

